# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pikavuoroliikenne: huonoa palvelua kalliilla hinnalla

## Jouni Seilonen

Pikavuoron ja vakiovuoron erot:
1) Pikavuorossa kyyti on kalliimpi.  Lyhyiden matkojen hinta on kaksinkertainen.
2) Pikavuoro pysähtyy vain pikavuoropysäkeillä, mutta vakiovuoro pysähtyy millä tahansa pysäkillä.  Vakiovuoron matkustajalla on enemmän valinnanvaraa sen suhteen, missä nousee kyytiin ja missä jää pois.  Pikavuoromatkustaja saattaa joutua kävelemään kilometritolkulla tai tilaamaan kalliin taksimatkan, vaikka bussi menisi lähtöpaikan tai määränpään vierestä.

Pikavuoron ja vakiovuoron kuvitellut erot:
1) Parempi matkustusmukavuus.  Kokemuksen mukaan melkein kaikki kaukoliikenteen autot ovat mukavia, olivatpa pika- tai vakiovuoroja.
2) Pikavuorossa matka-aika muka lyhyempi.  On olemassa reittejä, joilla vakiovuorojen matka-ajat ovat samat tai vain vähän pitemmät (esim. 10 min kolmen tunnin matkalla) kuin pikavuorossa, esimerkkejä: Oulu - Kuusamo, Oulu - Kokkola, Oulu - Pyhäsalmi, Oulu - Joensuu Utajärven jälkeen, Rovaniemi - Sodankylä, Rovaniemi - Kittilä.  Tällä viimeisellä aamuvuoro muutettiin pikavuoroksi ilman että aikataulua muutettiin eli pelkkää rahastusta.

Onneksi joillakin linjoilla joidenkin bussiyhtiöiden jotkut kuljettajat joustavat pikavuorojen pysähdysrajoituksista.  Kiitos heille.

Mielestäni viestin sisältö perustelee otsikon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onneksi joillakin linjoilla joidenkin bussiyhtiöiden jotkut kuljettajat joustavat pikavuorojen pysähdysrajoituksista.  Kiitos heille.


Mutta kun kateellinen kilpailija ilmiantaa tuollaisen toiminnan lupaviranomaiselle, joutuukin liikennöitsijä selittelemään tekemisiään.

----------


## vristo

> Onneksi joillakin linjoilla joidenkin bussiyhtiöiden jotkut kuljettajat joustavat pikavuorojen pysähdysrajoituksista.  Kiitos heille.


Mielestäni tuollaiset kuljettajat tekevät varsinaisen karhunpalveluksen sellaisille kuljettajille, jotka haluavat toimia oikein ja saattavat heidät varsin ikävään asemaan. Tällaista toimintaa onneksi valvotaan, ainakin EB-järjestelmässä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tässä esitetään aika kärjistetysti muutaman esimerkin valossa, miten kallista ja "huonoa" palvelua pikavuoroilla tarjotaan. Toki on totta, että joillakin reiteillä pika- ja vakiovuorojen ajoajat ovat varsin lähellä toisiaan. Matkustamisen ollessa säännöllistä ja usein toistuvaa pikavuorolisä voi tuntua muulta kuin asiakasystävälliseltä - etenkin lyhyehköillä matkoilla.

Mielestäni ääri-ilmiöistä yleistäminen ei ole kovin tarkoituksenmukaista. Suurimmaksi osaksi pikavuorot kuitenkin ovat yksiselitteisesti nopeampia kuin vakiovuorot ja tyypillisillä pikavuoromatkoilla hinnat ovat siedettävät. Useilla pikavuororeiteillä on myös erilaisia tarjouksia tai muita erikoishinnoitteluja. Hinnoittelulla voi olla toisinaan muitakin tarkoituksia kuin vain rahan kerääminen, esimerkiksi asiakkaiden ohjaaminen tiettyihin palveluihin tarkoituksenmukaisuusperiaatteiden pohjalta. Lyhytmatkalaisten kerääntyminen pikavuoroihin ei ainakaan nopeuttaisi niitä pikavuoroja.

En suosittele ketään pysähtymään vastoin liikenneluvassa määriteltyjä periaatteita. Säännöksien rikkominen ei voi olla oikea lähtökohta julkiselle palvelulle. Oma lukunsa ovat sitten nk. puolipikavuorot, jotka yleensä ajetaan pikavuorokilvillä päästä päähän, mutta osalla matkaa ajetaankin vakiovuorona. Sellainen helposti hämää ja joillekin voi syntyä mielikuva, että kylläpä kuljettaja joustaa, kun suostuu pysähtymään vakiovuoropysäkeilläkin.

Jounin esittämissä tapauksissa asetelma on kuitenkin mielenkiintoinen. Esim. Oulu - Kuusamo -välillä kaikkien vuorojen ajoajat ovat lähellä toisiaan, mutta pysähtymisperiaate ja hinnoittelu poikkeavat sen mukaan, kumman lajin vuoro on kyseessä. Toivottavasti mahdollisimman moni matkustaja löytää silläkin reitillä itselleen parhaiten sopivan vuoron.

----------


## LateZ

> Mielestäni tuollaiset kuljettajat tekevät varsinaisen karhunpalveluksen sellaisille kuljettajille, jotka haluavat toimia oikein ja saattavat heidät varsin ikävään asemaan. Tällaista toimintaa onneksi valvotaan, ainakin EB-järjestelmässä.


Kauhea virhe tuossa kerrankin tapahtui. Forssassa pysäkiltä tuli ilmeisestikin jotain ottelua katsomassa perhe, joka varmaankaan ei ollut tottunut bussimatkustukseen. He nimittäin eivät olleet pikapysäkillä, vaan jo edellisellä. Sillä kertaa he pääsivät kyytiin. Vriston peräänkuuluttama oikein toimiva kuljettaja olisi ajanut ohi. Tai ehkä parasta olisi ollut asiakapalvelun kannalta pysähtyä ja kertoa asia ja sitten jatkaa matkaa ilman perhettä. Niin sekä toteutuisi asiakaspalvelu, että tulisi sääntöjä noudatettua.

Voi sitä järkeä käyttää kuljettajakin. Jos vaikkapa myöhäisestä pikavuorosta jonkin pudottaa väärään paikkaan, ei se nyt ole ihan kauhea rikos.

Itse asiassa pikavuoroja voisi muuttaa puolivakioiksi siten, että jätettäisiin matkustajia kaikille pysäkeille taajamien ulkopuolella ainakin silloin, kun muita busseja ei kulje. Näin kuljettajan ei tarvitsisi etenkään pimeässä silmä kovana tarkkailla jokaista metsätaipaleen pysäkkiä.

Pikalinjan lisämaksun päättää jokainen firma itse. Naurettavaahan se on, että normaalin bussiliikenteen puuttuessa matkustaja joutuu kävelemään jostain tienhaarasta ja maksamaan vielä kohtuuttoman kalliin lisämaksun. Muutenkin lisämaksun luulisi menevän pikemminkin jossain kannattamattomassa vuorossa. Nurinkurista on se, että kannattavin liikenteen osa kantaa vielä tuommoisenkin maksun, etenkin kun lyhyillä matkoilla pikavuoro on usein huonompi vaihtoehto kuin vakio.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Mielestäni olisi matkustajien edun mukaista, jos ne pikavuorot, jotka voidaan ajaa aivan samalla tai melkein samalla aikataululla vakiovuoronakin, myös ajettaisiin vakiona, varsinkin jos kyseinen vuoro on kyseisellä reitillä tai reitinosalla kyseiseen aikaan (plus miinus tunti tai pari) ainoa tarjolla oleva bussivuoro.  Tilanne on tällainen useilla vuoroilla mainitsemillani reiteillä.  Jos pitää paikkansa, että hinnoittelu on vapaata, niin liikennöitsijä voisi periä joissakin vuoroissa pikavuorotaksaa, vaikka ajettaisiinkin pysähtymisten kannalta vakiona. 

Jos ongelmana olisi paikallismatkustajien tulo hidastamaan kaukovuoroja, niin otto/jättö-rajoitus voisi olla esimerkiksi, että paikallisliikennealueen sisäisiä matkustajia ei kuljeteta, jos kyseiseen aikaan on paikallisliikennettä.  Nythän on valitettavasti niin, että (esimerkkejä) Kajaanissa ja Varkaudessa ei kulje paikallisbusseja sunnuntaisin, Seinäjoella ei sunnuntaisin eikä kesälauantaisin, Iisalmessa vain ma-pe, Kokkolassa sunnuntaisin vain keskitalvella, Nurmeksessa ei taajamaliikennettä tiettävästi enää ollenkaan.  Etelämpääkin esimerkkejä löytyisi.

Aloitusviestissä mainitsemani esimerkkireitit olivat kaikki Pohjois-Suomesta.  Ehkä tilanne on toinen tiheämmin asutussa Etelä-Suomessa, jossa joukkoliikennekin on tiheämpää sekä ajan että paikan suhteen.

Luulen, etten tee kenellekään karhunpalvelusta, jos kerron, että kokemukseni pikavuorojen pysähtymisrajoituksista joustavista kuljettajista olivat Kajaani-Kuusamo-reitiltä, jossa siihen aikaan oli Pohjolan Turistiauton monopoli eikä käsitykseni mukaan "kateellisia kilpailijoita".  Nyttemmin tilanne on parantunut siinä suhteessa, että PTA (Pohjolan Matka) on muuttanut pikavuoronsa siellä vakiovuoroiksi.  Luulen, että muilla reiteillä on muita matkustajia, joilla ongelma ei ole tällä tavalla ratkennut.  (Ainakin aiemmin syksyllä Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku kertoi sunnuntai-illan vuoron Kuusamosta olevan edelleen pika, vaikka Pohjolan Matkan painattamassa paperiaikataulussa ei ole senkään kohdalla ole Pika-mainintaa) 

Toisaalta tilanne on huonontunut Kajaani-Kuusamo-reitillä siinä suhteessa,  että PM samalla myös vähensi vuorojaan.  Nyt vuoroja on useimpina viikonpäivinä vain yksi, vaikka vielä pari vuotta sitten niitä oli neljä.  Ehkä Kuusamon ja Etelä-Suomen väliset matkustajat eivät oppineet käyttämään Savon-radan kautta kulkevia yhteyksiä.  Tai sitten Pohjolan Matkan ei enää kannattanut kilpailla itsensä kanssa, kun Kuusamo - Oulu/Kajaani -liikenne on yhtä Nevakiven vuoroa lukuunottamatta kaikki sen liikennettä.

Myönnän, että otsikko oli kärjistetty, mutta ei aivan perusteeton.  Silloin kun kyydin tarjonta on vähäistä (ehkä vähäisen kysynnän takia), pitäisi mielestäni kaikki vakiovuoropysäkille asti vaivautuvat ottaa kyytiin.

----------


## Epa

> ...Rovaniemi - Kittilä.  Tällä viimeisellä aamuvuoro muutettiin pikavuoroksi ilman että aikataulua muutettiin...


Opiskeluaikanani Rovaniemellä tein kanttorisijaisuuksia aika usein tämän reitin varrella Meltauksen ja Sinetän kylillä. Kulkuyhteys töihin järjestyi aina mainiosti muilla tavoin, mutta teoriassa olisi voinut tulla tilanne, että sunnuntaiaamuna olisi tämä Kittilän vakiovuoro ollut tarpeellinen. Muutos pikavuoroksi tuntuu erikoiselta etenkin paikallisten asukkaiden tarpeiden kannalta. Heitä on Rovaniemellä Kittilän rajalle saakka hajanaisesti, mutta suhteellisen paljon. Uuttakin asuinrakennuskantaa on viime vuosina noussut Sinettään. 

Ehkä tarkoitus on profiloitua yöjunalla saapuvien matkailijoiden nopeana kuljetuksena. Kuitenkin nopeutta kaipaaville ovat tarjolla lentoyhteydet Kittilään ja Enontekiöön sekä junayhteys Kolariin. 

Rovaniemeltä etelään suosittelen kaikkia kokeilemaan Kemijoen itäpuolta ajettavaa vakiovuoroyhteyttä Kemiin. Todella upeiden maisemien ohella tarjoutuu kätevä yhteys muutaman askeleen päähän Kemin lentoasemasta, josta lennot Helsinkiin ovat joskus Rovaniemeä edullisempia. Opiskelija-alennuksella matkan hinta Rovaniemeltä on lähes sama kuin Rovaniemen sisäinen taksibussimatka keskikaupungilta lentokentälle.

Yleisemmältä kannalta näkisin pikavuoropysäkkien huolellisen sijoittelun tärkeäksi linja-autoliikenteen kannalta. Lahti-Helsinki -reitilläkin on miellyttävä mahdollisuus nousta pikavuoron kyytiin suoraan Launeen ja Mukkulan alueilta tarvitsematta enää vaihtaa kulkuvälinettä. 

Sitä ihmettelen, mikseivät Vantaalla Ikean kohdalla Lahdenväylän pikavuorot pysähdy? Samalla avautuisi vaihtomahdollisuus linja 61:llä lentokentälle tai Mellunkylään.

----------


## vristo

> Vriston peräänkuuluttama oikein toimiva kuljettaja olisi ajanut ohi.


Olisiko tämä sääntöjen mukaan toimiva kuljettaja ollut sitten "niuho ja tiukkapipo", kun taas niitä soveltava olisi ollut "hyvin palveleva" kuljettaja?

----------


## esk1m0

Itse törmään, jos ei päivittäin, niin ainakin viikoittain tähän "mutta kun se yksikin kuljettaja..."-selitykseen. Jos vakiovuoroa on helpompi käyttää niin sitten kannattaa mennä sillä. Ei aina voi miettiä sitä mikä on jollekin helpompaa kuin toiselle. Onko reilua muita matkustajia kohtaan se että heidän aikataulunsa/vaihtoyhteytensä kärsivät siitä ettei joku osaa lukea aikatauluja?

Jos erikoispikavuorot pysähtyisivät kaikilla pikavuoropysäkeillä, pikavuorot vakiovuoropysäkeillä jne. niin mitä hyötyä koko pikavuorojärjestelmästä on? Silloin voisi myös pika-lisän kyseenalaistaa. 
Ainakin Turku-Salo välillä usein vakiovuoro on pikavuoroa nopeampi. Tämä johtuu siitä että pikavuoro joutuu kiertämään Halikon kautta. Kaikki tämä kuitenkin selviää aikatauluista jos niitä vaan viitsii hieman vilkaista. Eikä vaan taaperra pysäkille ja toivo parasta.

----------


## Koala

> Olisiko tämä sääntöjen mukaan toimiva kuljettaja ollut sitten "niuho ja tiukkapipo", kun taas niitä soveltava olisi ollut "hyvin palveleva" kuljettaja?


Nykyään ongelmana on, erästä linja-autonkuljettajaa lainatakseni se että asiakkaat luulevat olevansa kaiken yläpuolella. Matkustajat vaativat nykyään mitä ihmeellisimpiä asioita ja melkein tulee nyrkistä jos ei suostu jättämään keskelle risteystä, ottamaan kyytiin keskeltä katua, antamaan vaihtorahaa 5-senttisinä yms.

Kyllä se paras palvelu on sitä että noudatetaan sääntöjä. Ja jos ne eivät miellytä arvon matkustaja on hyvä ja antaa palautetta bussiyhtiölle-eikä vaadi kuljettajaa soveltamaan. Toivon ettei kukaan suostuisi soveltamaan mutta näitä hälläväliä-heeboja on jo bussienkin ratin takana-valitettavasti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Aloitusviestissä mainitsemani esimerkkireitit olivat kaikki Pohjois-Suomesta.  Ehkä tilanne on toinen tiheämmin asutussa Etelä-Suomessa, jossa joukkoliikennekin on tiheämpää sekä ajan että paikan suhteen.


Näin asia mitä luultavimmin on. Etelässä on ensinnäkin reilummin kilpailua ja vuoroja enemmän niin, että pikavuorot tulevat vakioiden päälle. Tällöin vakiovuoroa tarvitsevalle löytyy se vakiovuoro ja toisaalta pikavuorojen täytyy aidosti tarjota parempaa palvelua, muutoinhan kaikki kulkisivat vakiolla. Tällaisia ongelmia ei silloin pääse syntymään. Muutamat jäljempänä tulleet kommentit kertovat, että monet sydänmaiden asukkaat eivät edes tajua mistä puhuit, kuten:



> Ainakin Turku-Salo välillä usein vakiovuoro on pikavuoroa nopeampi. Tämä johtuu siitä että pikavuoro joutuu kiertämään Halikon kautta. Kaikki tämä kuitenkin selviää aikatauluista jos niitä vaan viitsii hieman vilkaista. Eikä vaan taaperra pysäkille ja toivo parasta.


Jossain syrjäkylässä missä kulkee tasan yksi vuoro ei kukaan tasan tarkkaan mene pysäkille lukematta aikataulua etukäteen. Se lukeminen ei vain auta, jos se päivän ainoa vuoro on muutettu pikavuoroksi.

Minun mielestä pikavuoroiksi muuttamista voisi rajoittaa: pikavuoroja saisi olla vain sellaisilla reiteillä, missä kulkee vakioita. Joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin peruspalvelu ja sen pitäisi toimia kaikkialla. Linja-autoliikenteessä vakiovuorot ovat tämä peruspalvelu ja liikennöitsijöiden pitäisi se järjestää. Tai sitten joukkoliikenne todellakin pitäisi siirtää viranomaisten järjestämäksi. Päälle voi olla sitten pikavuoroja, expressiä ja mitä nyt vain halutaan. Kertomasi tapaukset ovat selvästi monopoliaseman väärinkäytöksiä.

Sananen vielä tuosta kuljettajien toiminnasta. Toimintakulttuurikin on kovin toisenlaista sydänmailla ja syrjäseuduilla. Ja siihen on ihan järkevät syynsäkin. Syrjäisillä seuduilla molemminpuolinen joustavuus ja toisten auttaminen ovat suorastaan elinehtoja. Usein ihmiset tuntevat kaikki muutkin jotka seudulla asuvat tai työskentelevät. Bussikuskinkin on aika vaikea kieltää tutuilta asiakkailta kohtuullisia palveluksia. Ja asiakkaiden on vaikea pyytää tutulta kuskilta mitään kohtuutonta. Sen sijaan kun matkustajia on paljon ja linjat muodostavat selvän verkoston vaihtoineen yms. koko järjestelmän toimivuus on kiinni siitä, että sääntöjä noudatetaan. Asioita ei kerta kaikkiaan voi sumplia koska muuttujia on aivan liikaa. Parasta on silloin tarjota mahdollisimman säännöllistä ja ennakoitavaa liikennettä ja annettava matkustajan valita itselleen mielekkäin vaihtoehto. Syrjäkylillä taas vaihtoehtoa ei ole, jos bussi ei palvele sopivalla tavalla, on autottoman vain jäätävä kotiin. Toisaalta bussikuskilla on pelivaraa aivan toisella tavalla kuin ruuhkalinjoilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Rovaniemen ja Kittilän välillä on useimpina päivinä 4 vuoroa kumpaankin suuntaan ja niistä vain 1 on vakiovuoro.  Jos ei ole koulupäivä, niin Kittilän eteläosasta Kaukosen eteläpuolelta vain parilta pikavuoropysäkiltä voi käydä keskustaajamassa asiointimatkalla.  Bussi kulkee, mutta se ei pysähdy, jos kuljettaja noudattaa sääntöjä.  Voiko kunta järjestää jonkinlaista kerran-viikossa-kutsutaksi-kyytiä tällaisessa tilanteessa?

Vastaavanlainen tilanne on Pudasjärvellä keskustaajamasta Oulun suuntaan sijaitsevalla alueella.  "Aamun ensimmäinen" vakiovuoro lähtee Oulusta Pudasjärvelle vasta 13.30, koulujen kesäloman aikana vasta 14.40.  Nevakiven paperiaikataulussa kerrotaan, että kerran kahdessa viikossa kulkee palvelubussi.  Voi kiitoksia!  Oulusta lähtee kyllä aamulla 8.00 Pohjolan Matkan auto Kuusamoon ja 7.55 Eskelisen auto Ranuan kautta Rovaniemelle.  Pohjolan Matka pysähtyy tarvittaessa pikavuoropysäkeillä ja niin myös Eskelinen, mutta vain Pudasjärveä kauemmas kulkevia ottaakseen.  Kaksi bussia ajaa peräkkäin, mutta kumpikaan ei ota tavalliselta pysäkiltä kyytiin.  Voisiko joku kertoa, mikä on todellinen syy tähän älyttömyyteen?   Siis ihan oikea syy?

Tällainen olematon palveluko on palvelua?  Ja hyvästä palvelusta joutuu "poliisin puhutteluun"?  Kyllä on maailma mennyt päälaelleen!

En voi välttyä vaikutelmalta, että koko maahan tarvittaisiin YTV-tyylinen liikennöinti.  Sitten "kateellinen kilpailija" voisi kilpailutuksen jälkeen puida nyrkkiä taskussaan ilman, että se tekee meidän matkustajien kulkemisen mahdottomaksi. :Mad:

----------


## deepthroat

No einäin älyttömään pastanjauhantaan oikein edes viitsisi vastata mitenkään. Lyhyesti kuitenkin totean, että pikavuoroliikenne on aikanaan luotu nopeuttamaan kaupunkien välistä pidemmän etäisyyden liikennettä, pysähtymispaikkoja karsimalla. Vakiovuorot ovat sitä varten, että pysähtyvät vaikka jokaisella koiran kusitolpalla.

----------


## esk1m0

Paras systeemi on mielestäni että jos 1 tekee niin kaikki tekee ja päinvastoin.
Se on kaikille kuitenkin kaikkein selvintä kun ei sooloilla. Tai jos haluaa palvella asiakasta kotiovelle asti niin ainakin kertoo asiakkaalle ettei se kuulu linjan peruspalveluihin. Itse noudatan täysin annettuja pysäkkejä ja reittejä ellei ole sitten erityisen hyvää syytä niistä poiketa.

Itse en ruuhkasuomessa asuvana yritä edes väittää tietäväni, millaisia tarpeita pohjoisen sivukylillä on. Jos rahaa ja kuljettajia löytyy niin senkun vaan kunnat pullolleen vakiovuoroja. Silloin pikavuorot voisivat jättää pienimmät kylät väliin ja pikavuoroliikenne voisi toimia ns. syöttöperiaatteella. Mene ja tiedä.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse en ruuhkasuomessa asuvana yritä edes väittää tietäväni, millaisia tarpeita pohjoisen sivukylillä on. Jos rahaa ja kuljettajia löytyy niin senkun vaan kunnat pullolleen vakiovuoroja. Silloin pikavuorot voisivat jättää pienimmät kylät väliin ja pikavuoroliikenne voisi toimia ns. syöttöperiaatteella. Mene ja tiedä.


Tai pikavuorot pikavuoroina, mutta vakiovuorot muutettaisiin kutsujoukkoliikenteeksi ainakin tietyiltä osiltaan. Näin voitaisiin kysynnän mukaan palvella matkustavaisia vaikka ihan ovelle, tai vähintään lähimmälle bussipysäkille saakka. Eiköhän vakiovuoroliikennekin piristyisi tuosta, kun alkaisi lähestyä henkilöautoa mukavuudeltaan. Muutoin sen on aika vaikea kilpailla harvaan asutuilla alueilla, jos yritetään noudattaa samoja tiukan aikataulu- ja reittisuunnittelun oppeja kuin kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä. Tämä koskee etenkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolista aikaa. Ruuhka-aikana voitaisiin kutsuliikenteen lisäksi ajaa normaaleja bussivuoroja kysytyimmillä reitellä ja muualla asuvia palvella kutsuliikenteellä. Kutsuliikenettä on ainakin Keski-Uudenmaan SAMPO-liikenne ja sitä kokeillaan Helsingissä HKL:n palvelulinjalla Kalliossa, olikohan se P9. Tuli siitä lappu kotiin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Niin kuin kaikki lukutaitoiset ovat voineet aiemmista viesteistäni todeta, on olemassa ongelma, jonka ratkaisu ei käytännössä maksa mitään.

Ongelma on aikoinaan muodostunut pääasiassa kahdella tavalla:
1) vakiovuorot on muutettu pikavuoroiksi
2) ensin on ollut vakiovuoroja, niiden lisäksi on perustettu pikavuoroja, myöhemmin on vakiovuorot lopetettu

Epäselvää on se, mistä näin yksinkertaisen ja samalla näköjään monimutkaisen asian korjaaminen on kiinni:
1) liikennöitsijöistä
2) lupaviranomaisista
3) lainsäätäjästä
4) ?

----------


## kemkim

> 1) liikennöitsijöistä
> 2) lupaviranomaisista
> 3) lainsäätäjästä


Kaikista noista? Monestihan bussifirmojen kuljettajia harmittavat nämä otto- ja jättörajoitukset, koska ne haittaavat matkustajia, mutta kun lupaviranomaiset niitä tarpeen mukaan lätkivät omien perusteidensa mukaan. Jako vakio- ja pikavuoroihin vaikuttaa melko keinotekoiselta. Nykyisillä bussiliikenteen matkustajamäärillä ei liene paljoakaan väliä, pysähdytäänkö jokaisella pysäkillä tarpeen mukaan, vai pelkästään etukäteen määritellyillä pysäkeillä. Ne matkustajamäärät nimittäin ovat jo sen verran alhaiset, että olisi haalittava kaikki matkustajat kyytiin, mitä vain saadaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> olisi haalittava kaikki matkustajat kyytiin, mitä vain saadaan.


Tänä vuonna Kajaani-Kuusamo-pikavuorot on muutettu vakiovuoroiksi.  Jo aiemmin Kajaani-Rovaniemi-pikavuoro oli muutettu vakiovuoroksi.  Oulu-Kestilä-Kuopio-pikavuoro on muutettu vakioksi väliltä Temmes-Pielavesi sekä Kajaani-Kokkola-pikavuoro väliltä Pyhäntä-Ylivieska.  Pyhäsalmi-Oulu-vuoro on nykyään vain paluusuunnassa pikavuoro.

Näyttää siltä, että kehitys on menossa toivomaani suuntaan.  Ehkä tosiaan pitäisi vain istua kädet ristissä ja itsekseen arvuutella, mikä pikavuoro seuraavaksi muutetaan vakiovuoroksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyisillä bussiliikenteen matkustajamäärillä ei liene paljoakaan väliä, pysähdytäänkö jokaisella pysäkillä tarpeen mukaan, vai pelkästään etukäteen määritellyillä pysäkeillä.


Olipa taas asiantunteva lausunto. Kyllä monella pikavuorolla tuntuu riittävän matkustajia ja isojen kaupunkien välillä kulkevia vain haittaisi, jos vuoro pysähtyy jossakin keskellä ei mitään jättämässä yhtä matkustajaa, joka vie paikan pidemmän matkan matkustavalta.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> isojen kaupunkien välillä kulkevia vain haittaisi


Täällä Pohjois-Suomessa pikavuorot eivät aja isojen kaupunkien välillä, koska täällä on vain yksi iso kaupunki.

Jos Etelä-Suomessa pikavuorojen tarkoitus on kuljettaa vain isojen kaupunkien välisiä matkustajia, eikö niiden kaikkien pitäisi olla erikoispika(express?)vuoroja?

Hyvä palvelu sellaisella haja-asutusalueella, joka sattuu valtatien varteen, ei aiheuta lisäkustannuksia, mutta saattaa silloin tällöin tuoda lisämatkustajan eli lisätuloja.  Jos valtatiellä kulkee pikavuorojen lisäksi vakiovuoroja edes muutama päivässä, osaamme kyllä hakeutua niihin.

----------


## kemkim

> Olipa taas asiantunteva lausunto. Kyllä monella pikavuorolla tuntuu riittävän matkustajia ja isojen kaupunkien välillä kulkevia vain haittaisi, jos vuoro pysähtyy jossakin keskellä ei mitään jättämässä yhtä matkustajaa, joka vie paikan pidemmän matkan matkustavalta.


Suunta on kuitenkin jo pidempään ollut laskeva. Kerro toki, jos tilanne on muuttunut viime vuosina, mutta linja-autoliiton tilastojen mukaan prosentin-parin vuosivauhtia kutistuvat matkustajamäärät, vaikka tarjontaa on jopa lisättykin. Monilla matkustamillani pikavuoroilla väkeä on tosiaan riittänyt, mutta matkustuskokemukseni ovat olleet lähinnä suurten kaupunkien välillä ja vielä Etelä-Suomeen painottuen. Arvatenkin maakuntien Suomessa on hiljaisempaa. Tai sitten vuoroja on supistettu niin paljon, että jäljellä olevat pikavuorot on saatu täyteen.

Ja jos matkustajia on vuorolla liikaa (voiko niin edes olla), niin eikö olisi parempi ajaa reittiä suurempikapasiteettisella bussilla? Tai ajaa jotain reitin osaa useammalla vuorolla kuin jotain toista? Valtateiden varrella ei nyt kuitenkaan niin paljon ole asutusta, että järjettömiä määriä niitä kulkijoita nousisi kyytiin, vaikka pikavuorot jokaisella pysäkillä pysähtyisivätkin. Tämä käytäntö voisi olla ainakin yöaikaan, kun täydentävää vakiovuorotarjontaa ei useinkaan ole.

----------


## Epa

> Jos Etelä-Suomessa pikavuorojen tarkoitus on kuljettaa vain isojen kaupunkien välisiä matkustajia, eikö niiden kaikkien pitäisi olla erikoispika(express?)vuoroja?
> 
> Hyvä palvelu sellaisella haja-asutusalueella, joka sattuu valtatien varteen, ei aiheuta lisäkustannuksia, mutta saattaa silloin tällöin tuoda lisämatkustajan eli lisätuloja.


Tällä tavoin tarkemmin kohdennetut reitit voivat olla juuri bussiliikenteen portti valoisaan tulevaisuuteen. Samoja piirteitä on myös kansain- ja mannertenvälisessä lentoliikenteessä, jossa yhä enemmän lennetään pienemmillä koneilla pienempien kaupunkien väleillä etenkin Atlanttin yli.

Vääksyn kautta ajettavien Helsinki-Jyväskylä -expressien pysähdyspaikkana Lahden Holma tai Merrasjärvi olisi harkinnan arvoinen. Mukkulan kaupunginosa vastaa kooltaan pientä suomalaista kaupunkia, josta lisäasiakkaita express-vuoroille voisi löytyä.

Helsinki-Jyväskylä -expressit ohittavat siis Lahden keskustan reittiä: Renkomäki -  Joutjärven pohjoinen liittymä - Holman risteys. Holman ja Merrasjärven pysäkit sijaitsevat Mukkulan kaupunginosan alueella.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Vielä yksi näkökulma asiaan: Suomi on todellakin iso maa ja olosuhteet ovat kovin erilaisia eri puolilla maata. Yleisvaltakunnalliset käytännöt jotka ovat niin kovin suosittuja meillä eivät todellakaan aina ole hyväksi. Nykyinen järjestely vakioineen ja pikavuoroineen on sopiva eteläiseen Suomeen. Sen sijaan pitkien etäisyyksien ja harvan asutuksen pohjoisessa ei liikennevirrat riitä kahteen päällekkäiseen palveluun: vakioihin ja pikavuoroihin. Saman vuoron on palveltava sekä paikalliset tarpeet että pitkän matkan kulkijat. Toisaalta koska etäisyydet ovat pitkiä, pysäkkien määrän lisääminen ei oikeastaan paljoa lisää matka-aikaa. Kun suurin osa ajasta menee ajoon ja pysähdykset ovat harvassa, pysäkkimäärän moninkertaistaminenkaan ei kokonaismatka-ajassa paljoa tunnu. Varsinkin kun käytännössä pysäkkimäärän lisäys ei juurikaan lisäisi pysähdyksiä, jonkun syrjäkylän ainoa pysähdys vain siirtyisi asiakkaan kannalta parempaan paikkaan. Rinnalla voisi olla erikoispikavuoroja Oulusta Rovaniemelle, Kajaaniin, Kemiin etc, jotka eivät pysähtyisi matkalla ollenkaan. Ja turistien käyttöön erikoisvuoroja vaikkapa junilta matkailukeskuksiin.

Ymmärrän varsin hyvin kuljettajien asenteen: ei ole todellakaan reilua, että juuri heidän vastuulleen jäisi valinta hyvän palvelun ja sääntöjen rikkomisen välillä. (Kuljettajat voivat kyllä välittää terveisiä eteenpäin johdolle!) On yhtiön johdon ja ennen kaikkea lupaviranomaisten asia huolehtia, että palvelu vastaa tarpeita. Jos pohjoisessa on sääntöjen rikkominen noinkin yleistä, niin minusta se vain kertoo miten huonosti säännöt sinne sopivat. Varmasti pohjoisen kuskit mieluummin ajaisivat kuten säännöt sanovat. Mutta eivät ilkeä jättää jotain tuttua mummoa keskelle ei mitään vailla jatkokyytiä tulipalopakkasessa  :Smile:

----------


## Epa

Esimerkiksi Vääksyn ja Sysmän välillä ovat bussipysäkit hyvin harvassa, mutta vakiovuorot pysähtyvät turvallisissa paikoissa, kun tarvetta on. Tämä käytäntö voisi laajentua muillekin reiteille.

Yöaikaan ajettavien pikavuorojen muuntaminen vakioiksi voisi myös kannattaa. Tuskinpa Helsinki-Rovaniemi -pikavuoron aikataulua tarvitsisi lainkaan hidastaa, jos linja muuttuisi vakioksi. Oletettavasti pysähdyksiä vakiopysäkeillä tulisi harvakseltaan, mutta oikeaan tarpeeseen. Minusta on tärkeää, että ainakin yksi suhteellisen edullinen joukkoliikennemuoto on tarjolla kaikkina vuorokauden aikoina.

----------


## kemkim

> Oletettavasti pysähdyksiä vakiopysäkeillä tulisi harvakseltaan, mutta oikeaan tarpeeseen. Minusta on tärkeää, että ainakin yksi suhteellisen edullinen joukkoliikennemuoto on tarjolla kaikkina vuorokauden aikoina.


Pikavuoron ja vakiovuoron hintaero ei nyt niin kovin suuri ole, mutta ennen kaikkea se mitä mainitsit, että palvelu tulisi todelliseen tarpeeseen. Jos tarvetta kyydille on, yön ainoa bussi menee siihen kodin viereen, mutta saa pysähtyä vasta 5 km päässä pikavuoropysäkillä, niin sitten pitää pyytää joku kyyditsemään pysäkiltä kotiin tai jopa tilata taksi. Onko tässäkään nyt järkeä, kun aivan hyvin se Helsinki-Rovaniemi-pikavuoro olisi voinut pysähtyä siihen kodin lähellä olevalle pysäkille ja koko sirkukselta olisi vältytty. Kun bussit nyt joka tapauksessa ovat useimmiten junia hitaampia, niin kannattaisi palvella niillä sitten sitäkin paremmin eri taajamia. Juna pystyy hyvin kilpailemaan Helsinki-Pori -välin erikoispikavuoron kanssa, mutta Karkkilasta Forssaan sekään ei voi kuljettaa. Bussin vahvuus on ennen kaikkea tällaisissa monipuolisissa reittivaihtoehdoissa, ei siinä, että se junaa nopeampi tai tilavampi olisi.

----------


## vristo

> Ymmärrän varsin hyvin kuljettajien asenteen: ei ole todellakaan reilua, että juuri heidän vastuulleen jäisi valinta hyvän palvelun ja sääntöjen rikkomisen välillä. (Kuljettajat voivat kyllä välittää terveisiä eteenpäin johdolle!) On yhtiön johdon ja ennen kaikkea lupaviranomaisten asia huolehtia, että palvelu vastaa tarpeita. Jos pohjoisessa on sääntöjen rikkominen noinkin yleistä, niin minusta se vain kertoo miten huonosti säännöt sinne sopivat. Varmasti pohjoisen kuskit mieluummin ajaisivat kuten säännöt sanovat. Mutta eivät ilkeä jättää jotain tuttua mummoa keskelle ei mitään vailla jatkokyytiä tulipalopakkasessa


Hyvä, että ymmärrät, sillä yhdenmukainen toiminta eri palvelukonsepteissa on todella tärkeää, muuten ne menettävät merkityksensä. Eikä ole ainakaan kuljettajan tehtävä harkita poikkeuksia, hän kun on tuon palvelukonseptin tuottaja, yhdessä liikennetyönjohdon kanssa toki. Yhtiön johto tai ne lupaviranomaiset tekevät päätökset muutoksista. Sääntöjä rikkova kuljettaja tekee todella hallaa niille kuljettajille, jotka haluavat toimia oikein ja sääntöjä noudattaen. Minusta on selvää, että kaikenlaisiin vähänkin suurempiin poikkeuksiin pitää olla aina esimiehen tai yhtiön lupa ja hyväksyntä. Muuten voi todella tulla sanomista. EB-liikenteessä on päivittäin lukemattomia tarkkailijoita, jotka valvovat liikenteen toteutumista sekä sen laatua; kovin sooloileva kuljettaja pääsee kyllä pian johonkin muihin tehtäviin.

Tulin viime viikon perjantaina Satakunnan Liikenteen pikavuorolla Porista Helsinkiin. Vuoro oli runsaasta rahdista johtuen myöhässä ja sen lähestyessä Forssaa, jossa oli vaihtoyhteys Lahteen, kuljettaja soitti hyvissä ajoin tilanteesta. Niinpä Pekolan EB-vuoro Lahteen odotti siellä, että vaihtoyhteys toteutuu. Kyllä näistä ammattilaiset huolehtivat ja osaavat sekä haluavat tehdä pikavuoroliikenteen niin laadukkaaksi, kun sen on tarkoituskin.

----------


## kemkim

> EB-liikenteessä on päivittäin lukemattomia tarkkailijoita, jotka valvovat liikenteen toteutumista sekä sen laatua; kovin sooloileva kuljettaja pääsee kyllä pian johonkin muihin tehtäviin.


Enpä tiedä, pääseekö, ellei sooloile tavalla, joka aiheuttaisi suuria vahinkoja firmalle. Juuri kuuntelin tuossa eräässä bussissa kuljettajan ja autoemännän keskustelua sivukorvalla. Kuljettaja pohti vaihtamista tankkiauton kuljettajan hommiin jostain syystä ja yhdessä miettivät autoemännän kanssa, että takaisin varmasti pääsee vanhoilla ehdoilla jos homma ei olekaan mukavaa, kun tulijoita pikavuorojenkaan kuljettajiksi ei varsinaisesti jonossa ole oven takana. 

Ohi aiheen muuten autoemännistä, niitä kun näkee nykyään yhä harvemmin. Itseäni ei kyllä haittaisi lainkaan, jos esimerkiksi työllistämistuella työllistettäisiin pitkäaikaistyöttömiä, maahanmuuttajia jne. vaikkapa autoemänniksi ja -isänniksi pikavuoroille. Pysyisivät bussit paremmin aikataulussa ja tulisi enemmän sellaista palvelufiilistä. Vaikka autoemännän palkkaaminen ei kannattaisi koko rahalla tämän päivän bussiyritysten kannattavuudella, niin työllistämistuella voisi olla monella firmalla varaa ottaa sellainen kuljettajan kaveriksi. Kuljettajankin viihtyvyys ja vireystila voisi kohentua kun olisi juttuseuraa. Mukavampi matkanteko voisi johtaa lisääntyviin matkustajamääriin, voitaisiin perustaa uusia vuoroja ja työllistää yhä enemmän ihmisiä. Ok, menee jo aika pitkälle tämä suunnitelmani, mutta laitetaan nyt tällainenkin soppaan mukaan. Minusta ne autoemännät ovat nimittäin todella mukava olemassa, kun on bussissa ihminen, jonka pääasiallinen tehtävä on palvella matkustajia ja kuljettajan ei tarvitse olla tuhattaituri, vaan voi keskittyä ajamiseen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kokemuksesta tiedän, ettei tunnu mukavalta kävellä kilometriäkään valtatien vartta, kun käsivarrenmitan päästä menee autoja ohi 100 km/h.  Omalta kohdaltani matkoja jää kokonaan tekemättä, kun ei ole varaa ajaa taksilla pikavuoron perässä.

Osaan lukea taulukkoaikataulut ja käyttää matkahakua.  Tiedän, minne haluan matkustaa, mutta tiedän myös, minne matkustaminen on mahdotonta.

"Bussi joka ei pysähdy - omituinen liikeidea"

----------


## esk1m0

Haetaankohan tässä nyt hieman taksipalvelua linja-autolipun hinnalla? Näin hieman kärjistäen.
Tarkoitan tällä sitä, ettei etelä-suomessakaan tulla hakemaan oman oven edestä. Ainakaan jos ei satu asumaan Helsingin keskustassa. Aina sinne pysäkille on jollain mentävä. Toki kevyt liikenne on turvallisempaa jalkakäytävällä kun maantien laidalla.

Mutta ei sekään mielestäni ole oikein että jos omasta halustaan asustaa jossain "keskellä ei mitään" niin jokainen mahdollinen palvelu pitäisi kantaa sohvalle asti.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ei haeta taksikyytiä, vaan vakiovuorokyytiä.  Aamupäivän ainoan vuoron pitäisi olla vakiovuoro.  Voisin silti maksaa pikavuorotaksan mukaisen hinnan, jos asia on siitä kiinni.

Eivätkö pikavuoroihmiset ymmärrä, että palvelua ei haluta kotisohvalle asti, vaan ainoastaan vakiovuoropysäkille asti.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

"Arvoisa bussiyhtiö", joka ajatte aamupäivän ainoaa vuoroa pikavuorona, ettekö ymmärrä, miten paljon parempi vakiovuoro olisi meille, jotka emme satu olemaan menossa pikavuoropysäkiltä toiselle.  Näen joka arkiaamu, kun ajatte tästä ohi puolityhjällä isolla autollanne.  Luulen, että siinä olisi tilaa meillekin.  Emme vain halua kävellä kilometrejä aurausvallin viertä väistellen henkilö- ja kuorma-autoja vähän väliä.
  Tervehtien,  mahdollinen asiakkaanne

----------


## esk1m0

Hyvä kirjelmä mutta väärä osoite. Ei bussiyhtiöt päätä mikä on pikavuoro-pysäkki ja mikä ei. Sen päättää valtiovalta. Lähinnä kai liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö. Joten sinne vaan yhteydenottoja.

Päämääränä kuitenkin kai on että saadaan tyydyttävä palvelu myös haja-asutusalueille ja muuallekin. Siten kuljettajat voivat toimia annettujen työohjeiden mukaisesti ja ainakin suurin osa matkustajista ovat tyytyväisiä.

Onnea muutoksenhakuun!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> väärä osoite. Ei bussiyhtiöt päätä


Vuosien mittaan olen saanut vaikutelman, ettei ainakaan lupaviranomainen vastusta, jos bussiyhtiö haluaisi muuttaa vakiovuoroksi sellaisen pikavuoron, joka ei kilpaile minkään ennestään olemassa olevan vakiovuoron kanssa.  Jos esimerkiksi toivon, että Oulusta kello 8.00 Kuusamoon lähtevä vuoro olisi vakiovuoro kokonaan tai osaksi, niin varmaan pitäisi kirjoitella Pohjolan Matkalle.  Pohjolan Matka onkin viime vuosina muuttanut tai ehkä lupaviranomaisella muutattanut useita pikavuorojaan vakiovuoroiksi kokonaan tai vain osalta matkaa.  En silti olisi varma tästä Kuusamon suunnasta.  Se saattaa olla PM:n parhaita linjoja: ei junaa viemässä matkustajia eikä bussipuolellakaan kilpaile kuin yksi Nevakiven vuoro PM:n noin 7 vuoron kanssa.  Jos matkustajia on muutenkin keskimääräistä enemmän, kannattaa ehkä periä suurelta joukolta pikalisää sen sijasta, että saisi vakiona ajamalla ehkä muutaman satunnaisen matkailijan vakiovuoropysäkiltä. 

Pohjolan Matkan paperiaikataulun sisäkannessa näyttääkin olevan koko sivun pituudelta yhteystietoja.  Olisikohan parempi lähettää sähköpostia Oulun vai Kuusamon osoitteeseen?  Vai tehdäänköhän kaikki päätökset Iisalmessa, koska se on luettelossa ensimmäisenä?  Ei mutta sivulla 96 onkin asiakaspalautelomake ja vielä sähköpostiosoitekin, jopas jotakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei bussiyhtiöt päätä mikä on pikavuoro-pysäkki ja mikä ei. Sen päättää valtiovalta. Lähinnä kai liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö.


Olen itse ollut työni puolesta mukana (lähinnä tietoa välittävässä roolissa) sellaisessa prosessissa, jossa on ollut päämääränä muuttaa tavallinen linja-autopysäkki ("vakiovuoropysäkki") pikavuoropysäkiksi. Liikenteenharjoittajien aloitteellisuudessa on näissä tapahtumissa hyvin keskeinen rooli. Minun tuntemissani tapauksissa yhteiskunnan puolelta ei ole esitetty oikeastaan minkäänlaisia jarruttavia toimenpiteitä. Liikenteenharjoittajat tulevat edustetuksi pääasiassa Linja-autoliiton kautta.

----------


## vristo

Mutta keskeistä liikenneyhtiön kuljettajan kannalta on, missä esim. pikavuoro pysähtyy ja missä ei. Jos tällainen pikavuoro-brändi (ExpressBus) on perustettu ja sitä ylläpidetään, niin sovitujen sääntöjen noudattaminen on mielestäni yksi keskeisistä asioista. Omien vapauksien ottaminen on omiaan heikentämään yhteinäisyyttä ja siten myös palvelun laatua. EB-liikenteen kilpailijoita ovat kuitenkin pikajunat sekä kotimaan lentoliikenne ja EB-kuljettajan pitää palvelussaan pyrkiä niin hyvään tulokseen, että matkustajat mielellään valitsevat sen seuraavallakin kerralla.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos matkustajia on muutenkin keskimääräistä enemmän, kannattaa ehkä periä suurelta joukolta pikalisää sen sijasta, että saisi vakiona ajamalla ehkä muutaman satunnaisen matkailijan vakiovuoropysäkiltä.


Mitenkäs olisi välimuotoinen ratkaisu, eli reitin tuottoisimmilla osuuksilla ajetaan pikana ja puolimatkan hiljaisemmilla osuuksilla vakiovuoron statuksella. Tällöin saadaan "kuorittua kermat" ja silti palveltua pieniä asutuskohteita reitin varrella.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mitenkäs olisi välimuotoinen ratkaisu, eli reitin tuottoisimmilla osuuksilla ajetaan pikana ja puolimatkan hiljaisemmilla osuuksilla vakiovuoron statuksella. Tällöin saadaan "kuorittua kermat" ja silti palveltua pieniä asutuskohteita reitin varrella.


Pohjolan Matka näyttäisi soveltavan tuota konseptia Kajaani-Kokkola- sekä Oulu-Kestilä-Kuopio-linjoilla. Linjojen keskiosat ajetaan vakiona. Jälkimmäinen linja on puoliksi Kuopion Liikenteen.  Konseptia näkee muuallakin, nämä vain esimerkkinä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pohjolan Matka näyttäisi soveltavan tuota konseptia Kajaani-Kokkola- sekä Oulu-Kestilä-Kuopio-linjoilla. Linjojen keskiosat ajetaan vakiona. Jälkimmäinen linja on puoliksi Kuopion Liikenteen.  Konseptia näkee muuallakin, nämä vain esimerkkinä.


Puolipikoja - samoin kuin puoliexpressejä - on tosiaan useammillakin yhteysväleillä. Eiköhän niillä pyritä juurikin palvelemaan mahdollisimman monenlaisia tarpeita.

Puoliexpressillä tarkoitan ensisijaisesti EP:itä, joilla matkan jokin osuus ajetaan tavallisena pikana. On myös EP:itä, jotka saattavat ajaa matkan jonkin osuuden jopa vakiona. Tässä maassa erilaisia variaatioita riittää.

----------


## petteri

Linja-autoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta pitäisi pystyä parantamaan. Palvelutason parantaminen on yksi keino.

Silloin kun linja-auton kyydissä on alle 20 matkustajaa, pysähtymisillä ei ole paljon merkitystä. Enemmänkin on merkitystä sillä, että jos kuljettaja ei tiedä, mistä matkustajia tulee kyytiin, hän joutuu tiirailemaan jokaista pysäkkiä. Varsinkin pimeään aikaan ja liukkaalla kelillä tuo on liikenneturvallisuusongelma. 

Suurten kaupunkien välillä kulkevat vilkkaan ajan vuorot kyllä tarvitsevat nopeussyistä vähemmän pysähtymisiä. 

Minusta hiljaisemmmat alle 20 matkustajan vuorot voisi kyllä muuttaa puolipikavuoroiksi, joissa pääsee kaikilla pysäkeillä pois ja joille noudon voisi tilata netistä myös mille vaan pysäkille pikavuoropysäkkien ulkopuolella.

JK. Nykyinen vakiovuorojen käytännön alennushinta on muuten aika outo.

----------


## esk1m0

Mitä merkitystä on sillä onko kyydissä 5 tai 47 matkustajaa? 

Ainakaan 1-tiellä, jos nämä 5 matkustajaa tulevat kaikki eri pysäkeiltä, niin aikataulut voi heittää roskiin. Niitä laatiessa kun ei ole otettu huomioon mahdollisia pysähdyksiä matkan aikana. Räknätään vaan matka ja keskinopeus niin johan kuulostaa houkuttelevalta. 

Edelleen olen sitä mieltä että pidetään pikavuorot ja niiden pysäkit ennallaan. Se on kuitenkin kaikkein selvintä sekä kuljettajille että matkustajille. Olettaen että kaikki niitä sääntöjä noudattavat.

Jos jossain on pulaa vakiovuoroista, niin yhteydenottoja vaan oikeisiin osoitteisiin. Ei se tilanne täällä marisemalla parane.

Itseäni ainakin hieman sapettaa että kun yritän hoitaa työni EB-kuljettajana tunnollisesti ja työohjeiden mukaisesti niin aina löytyy lauma joka senkin kyseenalaistaa.

----------


## LateZ

Vaikkapa 22 km:n kauppareissu maksaa pikavuorossa edestakaisin 15,20 euroa. Tuntuu hullulta, että itse opiskelijana taitan 80 km:n matkan suunnilleen samaan hintaan, kun mummo matkustaa seuraavaan kirkonkylään. Ei tuon kauppareissun yhteydessä voi puhua edullisesta, tai edes kohtuuhintaisesta joukkoliikenteestä. Käytännössä vaan olen huomannut, ettei tuollaisia matkoja kuljeta sitten juuri lainkaan. 

Samalla ajetaan monilla väleillä huomattavankin halvalla mh:n taksaan verrattuna. Ainakin omalla liikennealueella olisi mielestäni firmoilta kohtuullista huomioida omat kanta-asiakkaansa hyvittämällä vakiovuoroliikenteen supistuksia ajamalla joitakin pikavuoro-osuuksia vakiona tai ainakin ilman lisämaksua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Samalla ajetaan monilla väleillä huomattavankin halvalla mh:n taksaan verrattuna. Ainakin omalla liikennealueella olisi mielestäni firmoilta kohtuullista huomioida omat kanta-asiakkaansa hyvittämällä vakiovuoroliikenteen supistuksia ajamalla joitakin pikavuoro-osuuksia vakiona tai ainakin ilman lisämaksua.


Tämähän se on olennaista. Ei pikavuorojärjestelmässä sinällään ole mitään vikaa. Mutta vakiovuorot ovat peruspalvelua ja sen pitäisi tulla ensin. Sen päälle voi sitten olla pikavuoroja. Linjalupaliikennöitsijällä on kuitenkin monopoli harvempaan asutuilla seuduilla. Silloin ei voi järjestellä asioita ihan miten huvittaa. Periaatteessa kilpailuvirasto voisi puuttua asiaan. Sehän valvoo muun muassa paikallisia sähköyhtiöitä, että ne tarjoavat kaikille sähköyhteyden ja että ne perivät palvelustaan vain kohtuullisen maksun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjalupaliikennöitsijällä on kuitenkin monopoli harvempaan asutuilla seuduilla.


Jos harvaan asutulla seudulla on oikeasti tarvetta vakiovuorolle, jota seudulla ajava pikavuoroliikennöitsijä ei halua järjestää, niin eihän mikään estä hakemasta lupaa vakiovuorolle. Siinä mielessä monopolia siis ei ole. Jos yksikään liikennöitsijä ei hae lupaa, mutta julkisen vallan mielestä vakiovuoro tarvitaan, niin sitten sellainen voidaan järjestää ostoliikenteenä.

Tässä viestiketjussa varmaan tarkoitetaan nyt tapauksia, joissa pikavuoron rinnalla kulkeva vakiovuoro ei kannattaisi. Joukot kulkevat kaupunkien väliä ja vakiovuoropysäkeiltä saisi kyytiin korkeintaan muutamia matkustajia. Vakiovuoro ei siis yksinään olisi elinkelpoinen, mutta muuttamalla pikavuoro vakiovuoroksi saataisiin palvelu vakiovuoropysäkeillekin. Sekään ei vaan välttämättä ole kannattavaa, koska kaikkein kannattavinta joukkoliikennettä Suomessa näyttää olevan mahdollisimman nopeat yhteydet kaupunkien välillä. Jos yhteyksiä hidastetaan, niin matkustajat valitsevat toisen kulkumuodon.

----------


## tkp

> Suomessa näyttää olevan mahdollisimman nopeat yhteydet kaupunkien välillä. Jos yhteyksiä hidastetaan, niin matkustajat valitsevat toisen kulkumuodon.



Lisäksi pikavuorot kilpailevat monilla väleillä junan kanssa, jolloin jo ennestään hitaampaa matka-aikaa ei varmaankaan halua entisestään hidastaa.

----------


## LateZ

Yleensä kyllä hiljaiseen aikaan pikavuorot joutuvat pikapysäkeilläkin pysähtymään vain satunnaisesti. Ei tässä kyse olekaan mistään H:ki-Tampere tai H:ki-Turku -väleistä. Jos vaikkapa pika Tampere-Turku ajaisikin viikonloppuisin Lempäälä-Forssa vakiona pikavuororeittiä, tuskin olisi kovinkaan paljon negatiivisia vaikutuksia muutoksella. Ei pitkiä pikavuoroja suinkaan kannata täysin vakioiksi muuttaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tässä viestiketjussa varmaan tarkoitetaan nyt tapauksia, joissa pikavuoron rinnalla kulkeva vakiovuoro ei kannattaisi. Joukot kulkevat kaupunkien väliä ja vakiovuoropysäkeiltä saisi kyytiin korkeintaan muutamia matkustajia. Vakiovuoro ei siis yksinään olisi elinkelpoinen, mutta muuttamalla pikavuoro vakiovuoroksi saataisiin palvelu vakiovuoropysäkeillekin. Sekään ei vaan välttämättä ole kannattavaa, koska kaikkein kannattavinta joukkoliikennettä Suomessa näyttää olevan mahdollisimman nopeat yhteydet kaupunkien välillä.


No kun kyse ei ollut tästä. Kyse oli Pohjois-Suomesta, missä ei ole isoja kaupunkeja eikä sen paremmin juniakaan joiden kanssa kilpailla. Tilanne on ihan toinen vaikkapa maakuntakeskusten välillä, missä usein kulkee ihan nätisti niin vakioita kuin pikavuorojakin. Kyse oli tilanteesta, missä jonkun seudun muutamista harvoista vakiovuoroista suurin osa muutetaan pikavuoroiksi. Jos liikennevirrat ovat sen verta heikkoja, että tilaa kahdelle päällekkäiselle vuorolle ei ole, niin on silkkaa jeesustelua sanoa, että ainahan joku voi hakea hakea lupaa vakiolle. Aivan samoin voisi sanoa, että eihän kukaan estä rakentamasta jollekin paikkaseudulle kilpailevaa sähköverkkoa. No ei estä, mutta useinkaan ei ole mielekästä rakentaa kahta rinnakkaista verkkoa. Käytännössä syrjemmällä on vain yksi liikennöitsijä alueellaan. Tilanne on ihan eri kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä, missä kilpailu toimii ihan hyvin ja kuinkas ollakaan bussitarjontakin on erinomainen ja usein löytyy juuri kunkin tarpeita palveleva vuoro, jollekin vakio, toiselle erikoispika joka ei pysähdy ollenkaan maaseudulla.

----------


## kemkim

> Tilanne on ihan eri kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä, missä kilpailu toimii ihan hyvin ja kuinkas ollakaan bussitarjontakin on erinomainen ja usein löytyy juuri kunkin tarpeita palveleva vuoro, jollekin vakio, toiselle erikoispika joka ei pysähdy ollenkaan maaseudulla.


Kilpailu on välillä aika vähäistä. Esimerkiksi välillä Helsinki-Tampere useimpia vuoroja operoi Paunu. Muutamia vuoroja on Länsilinjoilla ja yksi vuoro on peräti Veolia Transportilla. Eli voisihan se kilpailu paremminkin toimia. Jos joku ennestään reitillä olematon bussiyhtiö tahtoisi perustaa uuden vuoron tälle välille ja tarjota mahdollisimman edullisia bussimatkoja, niin saisiko se lupaa? Toimisiko kilpailu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos liikennevirrat ovat sen verta heikkoja, että tilaa kahdelle päällekkäiselle vuorolle ei ole, niin on silkkaa jeesustelua sanoa, että ainahan joku voi hakea hakea lupaa vakiolle.


Silloinhan ei ole tarvetta vakiolle, jos tilaa kahdelle päällekkäiselle vuorolle ei ole, ja liikennöitsijä hakee ennemmin lupaa pikavuorolle. Jos tarvetta on jostakin muusta syystä kuin matkustajamäärien takia, niin sitten vuoro järjestettäneen ostoliikenteenä.

----------


## killerpop

> Kilpailu on välillä aika vähäistä. Esimerkiksi välillä Helsinki-Tampere useimpia vuoroja operoi Paunu. Muutamia vuoroja on Länsilinjoilla ja yksi vuoro on peräti Veolia Transportilla.


Onhan tällä välillä myös Osmo Ahon pikavuorot. 
Käytännössä tällä erikoishinnoitellulla välillä ei ole juurikaan tilaa uusille vuoroille. Kesällä 2007 tapahtui yhteysvälillä suurimmat muutokset vuosiin. Aikatauluja järkevöitettiin, ja lisää vuorojakin tuli. 

Osa uusista vuoroista tuli entisistä Helsinki-Virrat kimppapikavuoroista joita Paunu operoi Veolia Transport:n kanssa. Nämä katkaistiin Kangasala-Virrat osuudelta ja käännettiin siitä Tampereelle. Myös lauantai-iltaankin saatiin uusi vuoro. 

Ainoat aukot tällä hetkellä on arki-iltaisin Tre-Hki suunnassa (viimeinen vuoro 21:00 K,To tai 20:00 M,Ti,P) ja vastaavasti Hki-Tre suunnassa aamuisin (varsinkin pyhisin eka aamun vuoro vasta 8:10, ellei ensin suoriudu lentokentälle, josta lähtee 5:45 auto.)

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ville O. Turunen
> 
> 
>  Jos liikennevirrat ovat sen verta heikkoja, että tilaa kahdelle päällekkäiselle vuorolle ei ole, niin on silkkaa jeesustelua sanoa, että ainahan joku voi hakea hakea lupaa vakiolle.
> 
> 
> Silloinhan ei ole tarvetta vakiolle, jos tilaa kahdelle päällekkäiselle vuorolle ei ole, ja liikennöitsijä hakee ennemmin lupaa pikavuorolle. Jos tarvetta on jostakin muusta syystä kuin matkustajamäärien takia, niin sitten vuoro järjestettäneen ostoliikenteenä.



Logiikka ei välttämättä mene noin. Kun ollaan jollain linjalla, jossa keskimääräinen kuormitus on 10-20 henkeä, kaikki pitää saada kyytiin, jotta linjaa ei ole pakko lopettaa. Tai että se kannattaa ajaa edes ostoliikenteenä.

Nyt pikavuoron etuna liikennöitsijän kannalta on  korkeampi hinta. Tavallisen linja-auton käyttäjän kannalta ei muutamalla minuutin pysähdyksellä ei ole matka-ajan kannalta paljonkaan merkitystä. Kun linja-auto on puolityhjä, pikavuorostatukselle ei ole mitään tarvetta.

Erillisiä pika- ja vakiovuoroja tarvitaan vain reiteillä, joissa linja-autot ovat varsin täysiä tai hyvin suuri osa matkustajista kulkee tiettyjen pisteiden välillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Osa uusista vuoroista tuli entisistä Helsinki-Virrat kimppapikavuoroista joita Paunu operoi Veolia Transport:n kanssa. Nämä katkaistiin Kangasala-Virrat osuudelta ja käännettiin siitä Tampereelle.


Tätä kirjoittessani toisessa kädessäni on Veolia Transport Tampere Oy:n Aikataulut 13.8.-31.12.2007 paperijulkaisu. Sivulla 3 kerrotaan, että 14.30 L, 15.40 M-P, 21.00 SS Helsingistä lähtee ExpressBus reittiä Hämeenlinna-Pälkäne-Kangasala-Orivesi-Ruovesi-Virrat, P Ähtäriin asti. Sivulla 5 paluulähdöt Virroilta M-L 6.05, Ähtäristä SS 15.35 samaa reittiä.  Miten tässä näin?

Muuten, eikö näiden vuorojen pohjoinen päätepysäkki ollut jonkin aikaa Ähtärissä?  Muistelen, että aamulähtö olisi ollut 5.30 eli samaan aikaan Tampereelle menevän junan kanssa.  Sitten Uuden Juna-ajan koittaessa junan päätepysäkki siirrettiin Seinäjoelta Haapamäelle ja samoihin aikoihin linja-auton päätepysäkki Virroille.  Junalla ehti Pendolinoon, joka oli Helsingissä 9.30 aikoihin ja bussi oli perillä Helsingissä 10.00.  Sitten loppuivat molemmat.  Tietääkö joku, asuuko Ähtärissä enää ketään?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kun ollaan jollain linjalla, jossa keskimääräinen kuormitus on 10-20 henkeä, kaikki pitää saada kyytiin, jotta linjaa ei ole pakko lopettaa. Tai että se kannattaa ajaa edes ostoliikenteenä.


Kajaanin ja Suomussalmen välillä ajetaan vuoroja joissa 10 matkustajaa olisi PALJON.  Niissä vuoroissa, joissa kulkee koululaisia, voi olla koulupäivinä melkoinen joukko matkustajia.  Perjantai-iltapäivisin on Kajaanista lähtijöitä ja sunnuntai-iltana saapujia, joskus paljonkin. Arvaan, että osa opiskelijoita, varusmiehiä näyttää ainakin olevan.  Osa vuoroista ajetaan pienoisbusseilla.  Silti kaikki liikenne ei taida vielä mennä "verotoimiston piikkiin."

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Muuten, eikö näiden vuorojen pohjoinen päätepysäkki ollut jonkin aikaa Ähtärissä?...


Oikeassa olet, Ähtäri-Helsinki -vuorojahan ne olivat 80-luvun lopulta kuluvan vuosikymmenen puoleen väliin asti (se myöhemmin Ähtäristä lähtenyt kierto oli paljon uudempaa perua). Keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä Ähtärin ja Virtain välillä ei epäilemättä asettunut 10:n ja 20:n välille (sori vaan, hiukkasen huvitti tuo edellisessä viestissä mainittu käsitys "hiljaisesta" bussivuorosta... :-).

----------


## Hartsa

Miksi pikavuorojen pysähtymisrajoitus on alunperin otettu käyttöön? Bussi pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä, joissa matkustaja tulee kyytiin tai jää pois. Muuten bussi ajaa ohi. Joutuuko kuljettaja hidastamaan vauhtia siltä varalta, että mutkan takana olevalla pysäkillä olisi matkustajia? Vaikuttaako tämä hidastaminen merkittävästi aikatauluihin? Tuskin kovin moni vuoro on niin täynnä että lyhyemmän matkan kulkevat veisivät paikkoja pidemmän matkan kulkijoilta.

----------


## LateZ

Alunperin pikavuorojen ideana oli ajaa samoihin aikoihin kuin vastaavan vakiovuoron, tai ainakin täydentää olemassaolevan liikenteen tarjontaa. Ennenaikaan maalla asui paljon ihmisiä, joten bussitkin pysähtelivät melkoisen taajaan. Pikavuoron perustaminen ei kuitenkaan mitenkään heikentänyt maaseudulla liikenteen tarjontaa. Pikavuoropysäkitkin ovat uudemman ajan ilmiö - maaseudun autioituessa niitä vuoroja, joitten rinnalle pikalinjat perustettiin, alettiin karsia ja syntyi tarve pysähdyspaikoille isoimpien kylien luona. 

Sittemmin pikalinjat alkoivat elää omaa elämäänsä, mutta lähestulkoon aina nykyisenkin pikavuoron taustalla on ollut saman liikennöitsijän (tai yrityskaupoin ostetun muun liikennöitsijän) vakiovuoro.

Nykyään siis  monilla yhteysväleillä vakiovuorotarjonta on melkoisen olematonta. Etenkin muuttamalla pitkiä pikavuoroja osalla matkaa vakioiksi, jäisivät haitat pieniksi ja hyödyt suuriksi.

----------


## jama

> Tietääkö joku, asuuko Ähtärissä enää ketään?


Kyllä täällä vielä joitain asuu... Tuo VR:n ja Veolian/Paunun Helsingin aamuyhteyksien lopettaminen on melko surkuhupaisa esimerkki joukkoliikenteen "kehittämisestä" Suomessa. Muistaakseni VR laittoi jossain vaiheessa aamulähdön päällekkäin 5:30 EB-lähdön kanssa vieden luonnollisesti osan ko. vuoron asiakkaista, ja lopulta molemmat lopetettiin kannattamattomina. Nyt Ähtäristä ei pääse aamupäiväksi Helsiinkiin julkisilla, mutta onneksi yksityisautoilu on keksitty.  
Myöskään vuonna 2003 aloitettu Veolian ja Paunun pikavuoro Ähtäri (7:30) -Kangasala-Hki (12:00) ei ainakaan täältä pohjoispäästä katsottuna ollut ikinä mikään järkevä vuoro. Järkevämpää olisi ollut muuttaa Ähtäristä 8:10 Tampereelle lähtevä pikavuoro vastaavaksi suoraksi Helsingin vuoroksi kuin Veolian Ähtäristä 14:15 lähtevä vuoro on. Käsittääkseni se olikin veolialla suunnitelmissa, mutta liekö Paunulla ollut oma sanottavansa asiaan...
Jokatapauksessa joukkoliikenteen tilannetta Suomessa ei helpota yhtään ainakaan se, että aikatauluja ja yhteyksiä suunniteltaessa matkustajien etu ei aina ole se ensisijainen tavoite.

----------


## Rasbelin

Peräänkuuluttaisin jonkinlaista tolkkua noihin Ähtäriä koskeviin liikennöintivaatimuksiin. Ensinnäkin vanhojen Centria Express-vuorojen ajo myös välillä Virrat-Ähtäri on osoittautunut kannattamattomaksi, jonka vuoksi Veolia on varsin johdonmukaisesti luopunut niiden liikennöinnistä. Jos M-TO, L matkustajia on nolla ja enimmillään yhdellä kädellä laskettava lukumäärä, ja sitten vielä huomioidaan siirtoajo Virrat-Ähtäri (tai toisinpäin), niin ymmärtää, että nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä se ei ole yksinkertaisesti ollut mielekästä puuhaa Veolialle. Joten siitä syystä Centria Express (ts. Ähtäri-Virrat-Orivesi-Pälkäne-Hämeenlinna-Helsinki) on pätkäisty Virroille muina päivinä kuin P ja SS. Reitin toinen vuoroparihan loppui kesäaikataulukauden vuoksi tyystin, sillä senkin matkustajamäärät ovat olleet sen verran vahvassa laskusuhdanteessa. Paunu toki sitten korvasi osittain tuota aukkoa uusilla pikavuoroilla, kuten Killerpop jo mainitsi.

Mitä tuohon Tampereen kautta liikennöintiin tulee, niin siinä aamupikavuorossahan on jo nyt yhteys Helsinkiin. Vuoro saapuu Tampereelle n. klo 10:30 ja klo 11:00 lähtee Paunun pikavuoro Helsinkiin. Tämä yhteys löytyy niin Paunun, kuin Veolian aikatauluista. Odotusaikaakin jää varsin maltillisesti, eli n. 25 min. Ja mitä ihmeen potaskaa täällä oikein väitetään siitä iltapäivän pikavuorosta... Hohhoijaa. Ei sekään ole suora yhteys, vaan vuoro Ähtäristä saapuu n. klo 16:40, jonka jälkeen on autonvaihto ja vuoro jatkuu toisella autolla klo 17:05. Eli siihen jää samanlainen odotustauko kuin tuohon aamupäivän yhteyteen. Kyllä, lupa on suoralle yhteydelle, mutta siinä on aina autonvaihto. Sama pätee myös Helsingistä Ähtäriin aamupäivällä.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja mitä ihmeen potaskaa täällä oikein väitetään siitä iltapäivän pikavuorosta... Hohhoijaa. Ei sekään ole suora yhteys, vaan vuoro Ähtäristä saapuu n. klo 16:40, jonka jälkeen on autonvaihto ja vuoro jatkuu toisella autolla klo 17:05. Eli siihen jää samanlainen odotustauko kuin tuohon aamupäivän yhteyteen. Kyllä, lupa on suoralle yhteydelle, mutta siinä on aina autonvaihto. Sama pätee myös Helsingistä Ähtäriin aamupäivällä.


Tuskin potaskaa kuitenkaan, 17:05 lähtee näet Paunulainen, Veolian "suora" vuoro jatkaa kuitenkin Tampereelta M-P 16:45 johon on yhteys myös Porista.

----------


## Epa

Virrat-Ähtäri -seudun osalta olisi ehkä järkevää kehittää syöttöliikennettä linja-autoilla Parkanon asemalle. Tampere-Seinäjoki -radalla junaliikenne tuntuu aina sujuvalta ja tätä kautta avautuisi nopeita yhteyksiä sekä Helsingin että Oulun suunnalle.

----------


## tkp

> Tuskin potaskaa kuitenkaan, 17:05 lähtee näet Paunulainen, Veolian "suora" vuoro jatkaa kuitenkin Tampereelta M-P 16:45 johon on yhteys myös Porista.



Ja tuo Paunulainenkin ajaa M-To,L päivinä ainoastaan Hämeenlinnaan, jossa olisi taas autonvaihto. 17.15 lähtevä vuoro ajaa suoraan Helsinkiin

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mielestäni tuossa EB-kalustossa pitäisi olla jotkin kriteerit millaisella kalustolla saa ajaa. Savonlinjan Savonlinna-Kotka-Helsinki pikavuorossa näkynyt vanha Eagle veikkaisin vuosimallia -90-93. Sitten Paunu ajaa Helsinki-Tampere samalla mallilla mutta tuliterällä. Tuossa on pientä eroa. Ja ensimmäisestä voisin allekirjoittaa otsikon asian. Kyllä se vanha Eagle ehkä menee Kellokosken vakiovuorossa, tai ihan hyvin menee, mutta että 6 tunnin pikavuorossa. Tälläistä kommenttia..

----------


## kuukanko

Minusta taas pikavuorobussien mukavuus ja varustelu ei enää 1990-luvulla ja sen jälkeen ole kehittynyt niin paljoa, että huomaisin eroa matkustusmukavuudessa vanhan (hyvässä kunnossa pidetyn) ja uuden bussin välillä.

----------


## tkp

> Minusta taas pikavuorobussien mukavuus ja varustelu ei enää 1990-luvulla ja sen jälkeen ole kehittynyt niin paljoa, että huomaisin eroa matkustusmukavuudessa vanhan (hyvässä kunnossa pidetyn) ja uuden bussin välillä.



Itse asiassa tuntuu että ollaan menty jossain asioissa taaksepäin, esimerkkinä äänieristys. Vanhemmassa B10M/Eaglessä ei juuri moottorin äänet auton sisälle, sensijaan uudessa B12M/Eaglessa moottorin rallatus kuuluu jo häiritsevänä matkustamoon.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Tuskin potaskaa kuitenkaan, 17:05 lähtee näet Paunulainen, Veolian "suora" vuoro jatkaa kuitenkin Tampereelta M-P 16:45 johon on yhteys myös Porista.


Kas, näemmä Paunun aikataulussa tuo onkin ajateltu niin, että matkustaja jatkaa Paunulla Helsinkiin. No se selittää tuon Veolian aikataulusta poikkeavan ajan.

----------


## kemkim

> Minusta taas pikavuorobussien mukavuus ja varustelu ei enää 1990-luvulla ja sen jälkeen ole kehittynyt niin paljoa, että huomaisin eroa matkustusmukavuudessa vanhan (hyvässä kunnossa pidetyn) ja uuden bussin välillä.


Minusta taas 2000-lukulaiset pikavuorobussit ovat vanhoja miellyttävämpiä. Uudet Kabusit ovat nyt ihan omaa luokkaansa. Vanhat Kouvolan reitillä olevat Savonlinjan pikurit ovat jo vähän kulahtaneita, räminä kuuluu ja tuntuu. T. Makkosella oli mukavimmat tietämäni pikavuorobussit siinä yöpikavuorossa Oulusta, olivat ihan 2000-luvun puolivälistä.

----------


## jama

> Peräänkuuluttaisin jonkinlaista tolkkua noihin Ähtäriä koskeviin liikennöintivaatimuksiin.


Niin minäkin. Itseäni vain hieman ihmetytti se, miksi linja-auto vuorot päätettiin lopettaa samaan aikaan kun vr lopetti aamujunan. Silloin kun kaikki vuorot vielä ajettiin, Ähtäristä oli arkisin neljän yhteyden lähdöt Helsinkiin aikavälillä 5:30 - 8:10. Kolme linja-autolla ja yksi junalla. Ei liene kenellekään yllätys ettei kaikkiin riittänyt asiakkaita. Aamujunan loputtua olisi 5:30 EB-vuoron matkustajamäärät varmasti nousseet, eri asia sitten onkin kuinka paljon. 



> Reitin toinen vuoroparihan loppui kesäaikataulukauden vuoksi tyystin, sillä senkin matkustajamäärät ovat olleet sen verran vahvassa laskusuhdanteessa. Paunu toki sitten korvasi osittain tuota aukkoa uusilla pikavuoroilla, kuten Killerpop jo mainitsi.


Tuon vuoron matkustajamäärissä tuskin on paljon laskua voinut tapahtua, ainakaan jos puhutaan Virrat-Kangasala osuudesta. Melko tyhjänä auto kulki koko vuoron elinkaaren ajan, mikä sekään ei ole kovin suuri ihme. Varsinkin arkiaamuisin Ähtäristä lähteneet 7:30 ja 8:10 vuorot olivat kuitenkin melko pitkälle toisiaan korvaavia reitin pohjoispään asiakkaiden kannalta.
Ei pitäisi jossitella, mutta olisi ollut mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten vuorojen kannattavuuden olisi käynyt, jos tuo vanha centriaexpress olisi ajettu edelleen Ähtäriin saakka ja uudempi vuoro olisi lopetettu kokonaan...

----------


## Kinmo

> Kas, näemmä Paunun aikataulussa tuo onkin ajateltu niin, että matkustaja jatkaa Paunulla Helsinkiin. No se selittää tuon Veolian aikataulusta poikkeavan ajan.


Tarkenmin sanottuna, tämä on pikavuoroyhteys "Keski-Suomesta" Valkeakoskelle - ei niinkään Helsinkiin.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Alunperin pikavuorojen ideana oli ajaa samoihin aikoihin kuin vastaavan vakiovuoron, tai ainakin täydentää olemassaolevan liikenteen tarjontaa.


Lapsuusmuistoa 60-70-luvulta: Aikoinaan esim. Helsingistä saattoi lähteä yhtä aikaa Turun suuntaan sekä vakio- että pikavuoro. Vakiovuoro poimi mukaan lyhyempiä matkoja kulkevaa väkeä niin paljon, että rahastaja ehti hoitaa harvemmin pysähtyneen pikavuoron matkustajat ennen moottoritien alkua. Munkkiniemessä sama rahastaja siirtyi vakiovuoroautoon, joka jatkoi Pitäjänmäen kautta Turuntielle. (En tiedä, tuliko pikavuoroon jossain matkan varrella toinen rahastaja.)

Kaukoliikenteen vakiovuorot kuitenkin kuljettivat silloin myös Helsingistä Espooseen matkustavia. (Ei ainoastaan periferiaan, vaan ihan Leppävaaran ja Viherlaaksonkin nurkille.) Tämähän oli alun perin myös Espoon taksaan ja sitten YTV-taksaan liitettyjen U-linjojen idea. Tarjonta harventui ja idea hämärtyi, kun yhä useampi vakiovuorokin siirtyi kulkemaan Munkkiniemen ja Bembölen/Veikkolan välin moottoritietä - ja moni lopahti kokonaan. Tietysti maailma ja kilpailutilannekin muuttui: mielikuvamainonta moottoritien "nopeudesta" lisäsi henkilöautoilla matkustavia ja sinne samoihin jonoihin haluttiin bussillakin.

Mutta takaisin nykyaikaan: Pelkkää matkustajien sivistymättömyyttä ei voi syyttää siitä, että vakiovuoron ja pikavuoron ero on nykyisin monelle matkustajalle epäselvä. Ainakin täällä Etelä-Suomessa ajetaan kaikenkarvaisia vakiovuorojakin (siis sellaisia, joissa ei ole mitään pikapätkää) enemmän ja vähemmän säännöllisesti ExpressBus-brändiin maalatuilla autoilla. On tosi kivaa vaikkapa joutua seisomaan lähes koko Porvoon ja Helsingin väli sadesäällä täyteen tupatussa, nuhruisessa, hikisessä bussissa, jonka tuulilasin halkeama peittää vähäisenkin lohduttavan maiseman. Ei tosiaan ole uskottavaa, vaikka mikä pallebiljoona väittäisi samanvärisen bussin olevan siisti ja viileä.

Täytyy kuitenkin samaan hengenvetoon todeta, että pääosin matkustuskokemukseni niin pika- kuin vakiovuoroista ovat olleet hyviä.

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta takaisin nykyaikaan: Pelkkää matkustajien sivistymättömyyttä ei voi syyttää siitä, että vakiovuoron ja pikavuoron ero on nykyisin monelle matkustajalle epäselvä.


Yleinen olettamus on, että pikavuoropysäkki = sininen kaukoliikenteen pysäkki. 

Itsessään sana "vakiovuoro" on sellainen, jolle voisi toivoa korvaavaa nimeä. Ei nykynuorisolla ole aavistustakaan mitä moinen vakiovuoro voi tarkoittaa. Mikä siinä sitten on niin vakiota: reitti, taksa, automalli vai voiko siellä pelata jopa veikkauksen potkupallopeliä?

Jotain uutta nimeä kaipaisi korvaamaan siis, mutta se ei toisaalta voi olla myöskään pk-seudulla lanseerattu Lähibussi, sitäkään kun vuorot eivät välttämättä ole. Siinä voisi samalla imago kohentua nykytilasta aivan eri luokkaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Itsessään sana "vakiovuoro" on sellainen, jolle voisi toivoa korvaavaa nimeä. Ei nykynuorisolla ole aavistustakaan mitä moinen vakiovuoro voi tarkoittaa. Mikä siinä sitten on niin vakiota: reitti, taksa, automalli vai voiko siellä pelata jopa veikkauksen potkupallopeliä?


Vakiovuoron ja pikavuoron käsitteet ovat menneet sekaisin. Tyypillisin bussivuoro on monesti pikavuoro ja vakiovuoro on sitten kerran-pari päivässä ajettava palveluvuoro, joka kiertää pikkukylät. Harvemmin nämä enää nykyään kulkevat päällekkäin, vaan kummallakin on omat reittinsä ja kohteensa. Sinänsä en näe tätä vakio- ja pikavuorotermien käyttöä kovin oleellisena asiana muutettavaksi.

Mielestäni voitaisiin siirtyä ruotsalaistyyppisten linjanumeroiden käyttöön, jolloin helposti tietäisi, millä pysäkillä pysähtyy mikäkin vuoro. Ei tarvitsisi tietää, onko vuoro vakiovuoro, pikavuoro vai mikä, tai ottaa selkoa hämäristä määränpääteksteistä, vaan voisi linjanumeron perusteella suoraan pysäyttää oikean bussin. Voitaisiin edelleen säilyttää määränpäätekstit, mutta kolminumeroisesti ilmaista ajettava reitti ja perään laittaa A tai B sen mukaan, kumpaan suuntaan ollaan ajamassa. Pika-tekstillä ilmaistaisiin tuttuun tapaan pikavuoroa.

----------


## Lasse

> Voitaisiin edelleen säilyttää määränpäätekstit, mutta kolminumeroisesti ilmaista ajettava reitti ja perään laittaa A tai B sen mukaan, kumpaan suuntaan ollaan ajamassa. Pika-tekstillä ilmaistaisiin tuttuun tapaan pikavuoroa.


Mikäli käytetään määränpäätekstejä lienee turha lisätä enää mitään kirjaimia osoittamaan kumpaan suuntaan ollaan menossa. 150 TURKU tai 150 HELSINKI on kaiketi ihan tarpeeksi selkeä.

----------


## kemkim

> Mikäli käytetään määränpäätekstejä lienee turha lisätä enää mitään kirjaimia osoittamaan kumpaan suuntaan ollaan menossa. 150 TURKU tai 150 HELSINKI on kaiketi ihan tarpeeksi selkeä.


Tässä tapauksessa on selkeätä. Lähinnä mietin reittejä, joissa on lukuisia mutkia ja kiertelyjä. Toisaalta, jos kuljettajat todella laittavat oikean määränpääkyltin, niin tätä ei tosiaan tarvita. Helsingissä vaan tapaa usein HKL:n busseja, joissa lukee koko ajan päätepysäkkinä Rautatientori, oli sitten suunta mikä hyvänsä. Ei kovin informatiivista.

----------


## a__m

> Tässä tapauksessa on selkeätä. Lähinnä mietin reittejä, joissa on lukuisia mutkia ja kiertelyjä. Toisaalta, jos kuljettajat todella laittavat oikean määränpääkyltin, niin tätä ei tosiaan tarvita. Helsingissä vaan tapaa usein HKL:n busseja, joissa lukee koko ajan päätepysäkkinä Rautatientori, oli sitten suunta mikä hyvänsä. Ei kovin informatiivista.


Suaattaapi tuo jeähä aa tai peekin kiäntämätä...

----------


## kemkim

> Suaattaapi tuo jeähä aa tai peekin kiäntämätä...


Olisiko mahdollista saada keulan linjanumero samaan systeemiin matkakortinlukijan kanssa? Kortinlukijahan osaa kääntää kunnankin HEL/ESP/VAN tilanteen mukaan, niin kyllä varmaan lukija tietää, mihin ollaan matkalla. Samalla se voisi ohjailla keulan näyttöä. Totta kai ohitusmahdollisuus poikkeustilanteessa olisi hyvä olla olemassa, mutta jos tuo yleensä toimisi.

----------


## a__m

> Olisiko mahdollista saada keulan linjanumero samaan systeemiin matkakortinlukijan kanssa? Kortinlukijahan osaa kääntää kunnankin HEL/ESP/VAN tilanteen mukaan, niin kyllä varmaan lukija tietää, mihin ollaan matkalla. Samalla se voisi ohjailla keulan näyttöä. Totta kai ohitusmahdollisuus poikkeustilanteessa olisi hyvä olla olemassa, mutta jos tuo yleensä toimisi.


Osaa kyllä kääntää, mikäli buscomin askellus on oikein - kuten nyt oletusarvoisesti on. Millään paikannusjärjestelmällä ei kuntarajoja kuitenkaan haistella. Nyt en ihan ymmärtänyt tuota pk-seudun matkakorttijärjestelmän suoraa vertaamista pikavuoroihin...

----------


## kemkim

> Nyt en ihan ymmärtänyt tuota pk-seudun matkakorttijärjestelmän suoraa vertaamista pikavuoroihin...


Meni aiheesta sivuun vähän, mutta kun tulivat puheeksi nuo HKL:n bussien määränpääkyltit, niin siihen liittyen tässä aiheessa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Kokemuksesta tiedän, ettei tunnu mukavalta kävellä kilometriäkään valtatien vartta, kun käsivarrenmitan päästä menee autoja ohi 100 km/h.  Omalta kohdaltani matkoja jää kokonaan tekemättä, kun ei ole varaa ajaa taksilla pikavuoron perässä.
> 
> "Bussi joka ei pysähdy - omituinen liikeidea"


Juuri näin. Jos pysähdyspaikkoja vähennetään niin se heikentää palvelua ei suinkaan paranna sitä. Mielestäni lähes kaikki pikavuorot voisi muuttaa vakiovuoroiksi. Bussit pysähtyisivät kaikilla pysäkeillä ja hinnoittelussa noudatettaisiin vakiovuorotaksoja. Ainoastaan alle 16 km matkoilla voisi olla käytössä pikavuorohinta jotta kaukoliikenteen busseja ei käytettäisi liikaa kaupunkien sisällä. Vain pikavuoropysäkeillä pysähtyviä pikavuoroja voisi olla vakiovuorojen lisäksi sellaisilla väleillä jossa on paljon matkustajia esim. Helsinki-Turku ja Helsinki-Tampere.




> Kyllä monella pikavuorolla tuntuu riittävän matkustajia ja isojen kaupunkien välillä kulkevia vain haittaisi, jos vuoro pysähtyy jossakin keskellä ei mitään jättämässä yhtä matkustajaa, joka vie paikan pidemmän matkan matkustavalta.


Tuo on VR-tyyppistä Pendolino-ajattelua. Kaukoliikenteessä linja-autot yrittävät kilpailla henkilöautojen, junien ja lentokoneiden kanssa matkimalla niitä sen sijaan että hyödyntäisivät omia vahvuuksiaan. Linja-auto ei pysty kilpailemaan nopeudella eikä matkustusmukavuudella junia tai henkilöautoja vastaan. Jos kaukojunat pysähtyvät harvoin ja niissä on lisämaksuja niin ei matkiminen bussien kilpailukykyä paranna. Kaukovuorobussien vahvuuksia juniin nähden voisivat olla halvat liput ja useat pysähtymispaikat.

----------


## kuukanko

> Linja-auto ei pysty kilpailemaan nopeudella eikä matkustusmukavuudella junia tai henkilöautoja vastaan.


Linja-autot pystyvät kilpailemaan nopeudella sellaisilla osuuksilla, mihin junarata kiertää paljon. Sellaisia suhteellisen isojakin kaupunkeja löytyy Suomesta paljon.

Myös suoraan junan kanssa kilpailevilla yhteyksillä nopeilla bussivuoroilla tuntuu riittävän kysyntää, jos hinnoittelu on junaa halvempi ja matka-aika vain vähän junaa pidempi (esim. Helsinki - Tampere: bussi on puoli tuntia IC-junaa hitaampi, mutta meno-paluu-matkassa säästää yli 13 e).

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Linja-auto ei pysty kilpailemaan nopeudella eikä matkustusmukavuudella junia tai henkilöautoja vastaan.


Ei vai? Noh, mielipiteitä on monia. Kuinka monessa normaalissa henkilöautossa on hyvät jalkatilat, ilmaisia lukulehtiä, mahdollisesti patukka-automaatti, wc. Tietysti vielä kuljettaja joka on oikein palkattu sitä varten, että hän ajaa sinut paikasta a paikkaan b. Yleisesti nämä asiat ovat normaalissa Expressbus-pikavuorossa, ei vaan normaalissa farkkupassatissa. 

Entäs kuinkas monessa normaalissa farkkupassatissa on ravintolavaunu, businessluokka ja/tai makuuhytit, kuljetustilaa ilman tunkemista, penkit säädettävien selkänojien kanssa, aikaa vaikkapa katsoa elokuvia läppäriltä jne ? 

Mielipiteitä on monia, mutta kyllä mielestäni henkilöauto on kaikista huonoin matkustustapa yhtään pidemmillä matkoilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Ainoastaan alle 16 km matkoilla voisi olla käytössä pikavuorohinta jotta kaukoliikenteen busseja ei käytettäisi liikaa kaupunkien sisällä.


Missä niitä käytettäisiin liikaa kaupunkien sisällä? Kyllä se jo rajoittaa ihan tarpeeksi käyttämistä, että YTV-alueella matkakortit eivät niissä käy. Helsingistä Tampereelle johtavia pikavuoroja ei myöskään Tampereen päässä voi suuremmin käyttää kaupungin sisäiseen liikkumiseen. Jos sisäinen linja kulkee keskimäärin neljästi tunnissa ja pikavuoro kerran tunnissa, niin useimmat matkustajat käyttänevät varmaankin sitä sisäistä linjaa ja vain harvat sitä pikavuoroa. Monilla kaupunkien pikavuoropysäkeillä joudutaan silti pysähtymään matkustajien jättämistä tai ottamista varten, joten samallahan voidaan palvella kaupunkien sisäistä liikkumista.

----------


## kemkim

> Ei vai? Noh, mielipiteitä on monia. Kuinka monessa normaalissa henkilöautossa on hyvät jalkatilat, ilmaisia lukulehtiä, mahdollisesti patukka-automaatti, wc. Tietysti vielä kuljettaja joka on oikein palkattu sitä varten, että hän ajaa sinut paikasta a paikkaan b.


Hyviä pointteja kaikki. Olen itse samaa mieltä, ehkä mukavinta on juuri tuo, että joku muu hoitaa ajamisen vaivan ja voi olla vain kyydissä pelkäämättä, että liukastelisi talviliukkailla ojaan tai nukahtaisi rattiin. Linja-auto on myös mukavan tilava, henkilöautot tuntuvat aina jotenkin ahtailta ja epämukavilta. Ilmaiset lehdet ovat plussa junaan ja autoon nähden.

On kuitenkin otettava huomioon se, että useat ihmiset preferoivat ainoastaan junan ja lentokoneen henkilöauton kanssa kilpailukykyisiksi kaukoliikennemuodoiksi. Linja-autojen aikataulut koetaan vaikeiksi löytää ja niiden käyttäminen salatieteeksi. VR on osannut hoitaa tonttinsa paljon paremmin, junissa vaihtojen synkronoinnit pelaavat useimmiten hyvin ja lipun saa ostettua kerralla lähtöpaikasta määränpäähän. Junan vahvuuksia ovat myös ravintolavaunu, tasaisempi kulku ja tilavuus. Myös junan WC on joidenkin mielestä bussin vastaavaa mukavempi.

Pikavuorobusseissa olisi jotain parannettavia asioita. Välipalatarjonta olisi yksi tärkeä asia. Nykyisellään automaattien tarjonta on vähäistä ja ne ovat epäluotettavia. Itse en niitä ole käyttänyt sen jälkeen, kun Paunun bussissa yksi sellainen nielaisi rahani ja kuljettaja ei suostunut antamaan rahaa takaisin. Otettuani yhteyttä esimiestasolle, sain onneksi omani pois. Jäi kuitenkin huono maku suuhun. Näitä pääkaupunkiseudun juna-asemilla olevia punaisia Selecta-automaatteja voisi tuoda busseihinkin.

Voisi myös laajentaa tätä hyvää käytäntöä, joka on ollut Satakunnan Liikenteen varhaisaamun vuorossa. Käytäntö menee siis niin, että matkustajilla on tilauslistat, josta ruksaavat haluamansa eväät. Sen jälkeen lista viedään kuljettajalle tai autoemännälle maksun kanssa, joka soittaa matkan varrella olevaan kahvilakioskiin ja tilaa nämä tuotteet. Taukopaikalle tultaessa kuljettaja käy noutamassa tilatut eväät kahvilan takahuoneesta samalla kun hoitaa pakettipuolen lastauksen. Matkustaja voi vain odotella mukavasti paikallaan, eikä tarvitse pelätä myöhästyvänsä bussista käydessään kahvilassa.

----------


## Miska

> Ainoastaan alle 16 km matkoilla voisi olla käytössä pikavuorohinta jotta kaukoliikenteen busseja ei käytettäisi liikaa kaupunkien sisällä.


Eiköhän kaupungeissa lyhyiden matkojen matkustelua vähennä sekin, että kaukoliikenteen bussien täsmällisyys on huonompi kuin paikallisbussien ja toisaalta kalusto on sellaista, ettei lyhyiden matkojen matkustaminen ole mielekästä. Lyhyistä matkoista ei kuitenkaan mielestäni pitäisi hinnoittelulla rankaista, koska nykyään niin monella pienellä paikkakunnalla pikavuorot ovat koulubussien liikennöintiajan ulkopuolella ainoat joukkoliikennepalvelut.

----------


## Hartsa

> Myös suoraan junan kanssa kilpailevilla yhteyksillä nopeilla bussivuoroilla tuntuu riittävän kysyntää, jos hinnoittelu on junaa halvempi ja matka-aika vain vähän junaa pidempi (esim. Helsinki - Tampere: bussi on puoli tuntia IC-junaa hitaampi, mutta meno-paluu-matkassa säästää yli 13 e).


Aina linja-auto ei ole junaa halvempi. Aikuisen lippu Hämeenlinnasta Tampereelle maksaa taajamajunalla 9,60 euroa. Expressbussin hintahaku antaa hinnaksi 10,40 ja aikatauluhaun kautta hinnaksi löytyy 9,90.




> Mielipiteitä on monia, mutta kyllä mielestäni henkilöauto on kaikista huonoin matkustustapa yhtään pidemmillä matkoilla.


Totta että matkustusmukavuus on makuasia. Minä matkustan pitkät matkat mieluiten junalla, toiseksi mieluiten henkilöautolla ja kolmanneksi mieluiten bussilla.

----------


## kemkim

> monella pienellä paikkakunnalla pikavuorot ovat koulubussien liikennöintiajan ulkopuolella ainoat joukkoliikennepalvelut.


Näitä pieniä paikkakuntia edustavat muun muassa Helsinki ja Vantaa  :Wink:  Yö-kolmelta lähtevät pikavuorot Turkuun ja Pieksämäelle ovat viikonlopun ulkopuolella ainoita joukkoliikennevuoroja Helsingin keskustasta muualle seudulle. Vantaan 61-bussillakin taitaa olla tauko tuohon aikaan yöstä. 

Olisi reilua, jos näitä yön pikavuoroja voisi käyttää pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiseen matkustamiseen, mikäli muu liikenne ei palvele tuolloin. En tiedä, voiko niitä nykyisin vai onko otto- ja jättörajoituksia, mutta ainakin kalliiksi se tulee pikavuorolisän takia. 

Halvat U-lippulukijat voisi YTV eräisiin pikavuoroihin kustantaa ihan palvelun vuoksi. Halvemmaksi se tulee ostaa pieniä kortinlukijoita olemassa oleviin vuoroihin ja luoda tällä keinolla "uutta" tarjontaa kuin perustaa uusia bussivuoroja.

Vielä tuli mieleen joitain muita enemmän tai vähemmän ajettuja bussivuoroja, jotka ansaitsisivat U-linjastatuksen: Helsinki-Vantaa - Kehä III - Keimolanportti (-Tampere), Helsinki-Vantaa - Kehä III - Espoo Ikea (-Turku), Helsinki-Vantaa - Korso (-Lahti), Helsinki-Vantaa - Kalajärvi (-Pori).

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Totta että matkustusmukavuus on makuasia. Minä matkustan pitkät matkat mieluiten junalla, toiseksi mieluiten henkilöautolla ja kolmanneksi mieluiten bussilla.


Näin on. Toki henkilöautossa on ne hyvätkin puolensa. On se "oma", ei tarvitse katsoa aikatauluja, voi pysähtyä missä haluaa jne. Itse myös päädyn ensin tuohon Junaan. On se tuskallisempaa kyllä mennä bussissa 5 tuntia kuin junassa. Toki myös riippuu, että millainen bussi tai juna. Jos vaikkapa nyt kuvitellaan sellainen ihmetilanne että Ic 71 (Helsinki-Kouvola-Kajaani) korvattaisiin sm4-rungoilla niin olisi se tuskallisempaa mennä sillä kuin pikavuorolla tai henkilöautolla.  :Smile:  Tämä on siis minun mielipiteeni.

----------


## ultrix

> Helsingistä Tampereelle johtavia pikavuoroja ei myöskään Tampereen päässä voi suuremmin käyttää kaupungin sisäiseen liikkumiseen. Jos sisäinen linja kulkee keskimäärin neljästi tunnissa ja pikavuoro kerran tunnissa, niin useimmat matkustajat käyttänevät varmaankin sitä sisäistä linjaa ja vain harvat sitä pikavuoroa.


Jo pelkästään nykyisten Tampereen yhteistariffissa olevien, aikataulukirjaankin merkittyjen vakiovuorojen yhteydessä olen huomannut sen ilmiön, että esimerkiksi TAYS:n pysäkillä, jolla yleensä on kymmeniä ihmisiä odottamassa linja-autoa keskustaan, kaikki muut matkustajat änkevät siihen TKL:n sinisissä väreissä olevaan bussiin, jopa ahtaaseen 2-akseliseen, jolloin ajetaan keskustaan asti seisomakuormassa. Minä taas olen yleensä ainoa, joka hyppää siihen sinisen bussin perässä tulleeseen seutulinjan vuoroon (45, 90Y, 95), joka sitten ohittaa tämän täpötäyden kunnallisen auton yleensä jo seuraavalla pysäkillä. Joskus muutama muu valveutunut matkustaja hyppää samaan bussiin kuin minä huomatessaan, että "hei, toi poika hyppää tohon outoon bussiin, sillä varmaan pääsee keskustaan ku tossa lukee Pyynikintori".

Vähän verrattavissa siihen, että Tikkurilan asemalla kaikki hyppäisivät I-junaan ja vain joku harrastaja käyttäisi H/R/Z-junaa.

Tämä sama ilmiö toistuu myös etenkin linja-autoasemalta Valkeakoskelle lähtevillä, Multisillankin kautta kulkevilla vakiovuoroilla (52, 53) ja linjanumerottomilla Länsilinjain vakiovuoroille Ikaalisiin ja Parkanoon (kulkevat Pispalan ja Lielahden halki, muutaman kerran tullut matkustettua mm. juuri Lielahteen noilla ainoona matkustajana).




> Näitä pieniä paikkakuntia edustavat muun muassa Helsinki ja Vantaa  Yö-kolmelta lähtevät pikavuorot Turkuun ja Pieksämäelle ovat viikonlopun ulkopuolella ainoita joukkoliikennevuoroja Helsingin keskustasta muualle seudulle. Vantaan 61-bussillakin taitaa olla tauko tuohon aikaan yöstä. 
> 
> Olisi reilua, jos näitä yön pikavuoroja voisi käyttää pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiseen matkustamiseen, mikäli muu liikenne ei palvele tuolloin. En tiedä, voiko niitä nykyisin vai onko otto- ja jättörajoituksia, mutta ainakin kalliiksi se tulee pikavuorolisän takia.


Enpä tiedä olisiko reilua vaatia yksityisiä liikennöitsijöitä sallimaan YTV-matkakortilla matkustuksen etenkään viikonloppuöinä näillä linjoilla "laatoitusvaaran" vuoksi. Yölisäkään ei välttämättä tuo riittävää katetta, kun kyseessä on plyysipenkit...  :Wink:

----------


## esk1m0

Niin tai mitäs jos lakkautetaan koko pikavuoro-järjestelmä? Mitä virkaa sillä on jos sitä ajetaan kun vakiovuoroja? Liput tulee kaikille halvemmaksi kun ei pv-lisää peritä ja jokainen voi jäädä pois haluamallaan pysäkillä. Jos matkustajalla on kiire niin menköön junalla tai lentokoneella. Luulen, ettei ainakaan oma asiakaskuntani hevillä moista nielisi. Enkä itsekään kyllä ole moisen kannalla. Jos joku linja ei mene sinne minne olisi itse menossa tai siihen vuorokauden aikaan niin kannattaa varmaan ottaa joku toinen vaihtoehto.
Taas tätä samaa jollotusta kun ei pikavuorolla pääse kotiovelle koska tahansa. Kyllä pistää PV-kuljettajana hieman v**uttamaan :Mad:

----------


## Miska

> Taas tätä samaa jollotusta kun ei pikavuorolla pääse kotiovelle koska tahansa. Kyllä pistää PV-kuljettajana hieman v**uttamaan


Ongelmana tässä asiassa onkin juuri se, että monilta yhteysväleiltä vakiovuorot lakkautettu lähes täysin. Ei varmaankaan olisi järkeä korvata kaikkia Helsinki - Turku -pikavuoroja kaikilla pysäkeillä pysähtyvillä vuoroilla (eli vakiovuoroilla). Olisin kuitenkin mielissäni, jos nykyisellä valtatiellä 1 (pian vanhalla valtatiellä) kulkisi vakiovuoroja myös iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Tai kulkeehan siellä viikonloppuisin pari kolme vuoroa suuntaansa, mutta miksei hiljaisia pikavuoroja voisi muuttaa vakiovuoroiksi. Nykyisellään vakiovuorot eivät kovin paljon pikavuoroilla tuolla ykköstielle häviä (ovat toisinaan nopeampiakin). Veikkola - Salo -välillä on nykyisen ykköstien varrella koko matkan asutusta eli kyse ei ole mistään korpivuoroista joita pohjoisemmassa kulkee. 

Moottoritien valmistuttua tilanne vanhan tien varressa muuttuu melkoisesti, kun pikavuorot poistuvat esimerkiksi Saukkolasta. Jotain liityntäliikennettä tuolla on kai ainakin suunniteltu ajettavaksi lähimmän motariliittymän pikavuoropysäkille, mutta ei se mitään ihan halpaa varmasti ole. Pahoin pelkään, etteivät vanhaa tietä ajavat vakiovuorot lisäänny. Siirtäisi edes PL somerolaisensa Saukkolan ja Nummen kautta kiertävälle reitille. Nyt tuota reittiä ajaa vain noin kolmannes Someron-vuoroista.

----------


## kemkim

> Jotain liityntäliikennettä tuolla on kai ainakin suunniteltu ajettavaksi lähimmän motariliittymän pikavuoropysäkille, mutta ei se mitään ihan halpaa varmasti ole.


Ja kuten niin usein tällaisissa ratkaisuissa, niiden varjolla saadaan ajettua muutokset läpi ja muutosten toteuduttua nämä paikkaavat ratkaisut lakkautetaan parin vuoden sisällä matkustajien puutteeseen, koska Saukkolan kysyntä ei riitä elättämään itsenäisiä vuoroja. Vaikka liityntää tarjottaisiin kysytyimpinä matkustusaikoina, vuorojen raju tippuminen ja vaihdon pakollisuus eivät voi olla vaikuttamatta matkustajamääriin.

Jos joku nyt alkaa verrata tätä vaihtoasiaa metroon, niin kaukoliikenteessä matkustetaan luonnollisesti aika paljon harvemmin kuin lähiliikenteessä ja tällöin kynnys vaihtoon on ihan toinen, kuin joka päivä liityntäbussilla ja metrolla reissaavalla. Kaukoliikenteessä kulkee myös paljon Kehä III:n ulkopuolista väkeä, joille se voi olla vuoden ainoa julkisen liikenteen matka. Jos olisin Saukkolan kunnanjohtaja, laajentaisin menestyksekkään Keski-Uudenmaan Sampo-kutsubussijärjestelmän Länsi-Uudellemaalle.

----------


## Miska

> Jos joku nyt alkaa verrata tätä vaihtoasiaa metroon, niin kaukoliikenteessä matkustetaan luonnollisesti aika paljon harvemmin kuin lähiliikenteessä ja tällöin kynnys vaihtoon on ihan toinen, kuin joka päivä liityntäbussilla ja metrolla reissaavalla. Kaukoliikenteessä kulkee myös paljon Kehä III:n ulkopuolista väkeä, joille se voi olla vuoden ainoa julkisen liikenteen matka. Jos olisin Saukkolan kunnanjohtaja, laajentaisin menestyksekkään Keski-Uudenmaan Sampo-kutsubussijärjestelmän Länsi-Uudellemaalle.


Saukkola ei ole kunta, vaan yksi Nummi-Pusulan kunnan taajamista. Tosin Saukkola taitaa nykyään olla vilkkaampi kylä kuin Nummen ja Pusulan kirkonkylät. Nummi-Pusulasta käydään aika paljonkin töissä pääkaupunkiseudulla. En nyt osaa heittää tarkkoja lukuja, mutta Saukkolan pikavuoropysäkiltä nousee aamulla noin klo 6 - 9 meneviin pikavuoroihin varsin paljon porukkaa, parhaimmillaan varmaankin parikymmentä kyytiläistä kerralla. Ja tämä siitä huolimatta, että kunta ei tarjoa pendelöijille tuettua työmatkalippua kuten useimmat Uudenmaan kunnat (mahtaako itse asiassa Uudenmaan maakunnan alueella olla mitään muuta kuntaa, joka ei tällaista lippua tarjoa?). Henkilöautoilla kulkeekin sitten varmaan useampisatapäinen porukka. 

Työmatkalaisten onni on se, että juuri noihin vilkkkaimpiin matkustusaikoihin myös vakiovuoroja kulkee joitakin, tosin osa vuoroista kiertelee esimerkiksi Nummelan ja Hiidenrannan kautta, jolloin matka-aika venyy pikavuorojen reilusta tunnista noin puoleentoista tuntiin. Veikkaanpa, ettei kovin moni työmatkalainen mielellään pidennä työpäivänsä pituutta tunnilla. Vainion liikennepäällikölle vihjasinkin jo, että voisivat harkita Taalintehtaan-pikan jättämistä vanhalle reitille (ja voisihan sen muuttaa vakiovuoroksikin samalla). 17:15 Helsingistä suoraan moottoritietä Lohjanharjulle ja siitä vanhaa ykköstietä Saloon ja edelleen Taalintehtaalle voisi olla varsin passeli vuoro monille työmatkalaisille.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Missä niitä käytettäisiin liikaa kaupunkien sisällä?


Jos junaliikenteeseen vertaa, niin ei varmaan Rovaniemelle menevään junaan kannata lisätä vaunuja Pasilaan tai Tikkurilaan menijöitä varten.  Ja tämähän käytännössä hoidettu nimenomaan hinnoittelun avulla, joka ohjaa paikallismatkustajat paikallisjuniin.

----------


## Miska

> Jos junaliikenteeseen vertaa, niin ei varmaan Rovaniemelle menevään junaan kannata lisätä vaunuja Pasilaan tai Tikkurilaan menijöitä varten.  Ja tämähän käytännössä hoidettu nimenomaan hinnoittelun avulla, joka ohjaa paikallismatkustajat paikallisjuniin.


Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä ei olekaan sitä ongelmaa, että liikenne olisi lähes täysin kaukojunien varassa. Lähijunia kulkee parhaimmillaan muutaman minuutin välein, kaukojunia vain pari kolme tunnissa. Siellä missä paikallismatkustajia on paljon, kannattaa heille järjestää omat linjansa. Useimmissa kaupungeissa (maaseudusta puhumattakaan) on kuitenkin sellaisia reuna-alueita, joita paikallisliikenne ei palvele kuin ehkä koulubussien kulkuaikoina. Näillä alueilla matkustajia liikkuu sen verran satunnaisesti, että he tuskin aiheuttavat pitkän matkan busseihin suurta ruuhkaa ja/tai matkaan suurta viivästystä.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos junaliikenteeseen vertaa, niin ei varmaan Rovaniemelle menevään junaan kannata lisätä vaunuja Pasilaan tai Tikkurilaan menijöitä varten.  Ja tämähän käytännössä hoidettu nimenomaan hinnoittelun avulla, joka ohjaa paikallismatkustajat paikallisjuniin.


Näissä tilanteissa voidaan ajaa esimerkiksi 5 minuuttia aikaisemmin paikallisvuoro, joka kerää odottavat matkustajat kyytiinsä. Näin kaukoliikenteelle ei tule liikaa kuormitusta paikallismatkustjaista.

----------


## LateZ

Tokihan oli matkustajan vika taas, mutta jotain ongelmia kyllä pikavuoroliikenteessä on. Matkustin tänään Helsingistä Oopperan pysäkiltä Porin pikavuorossa. Eräitä havanintoja tuli tehtyä.

Ilmeisesti totuttua Satakunnan Liikenteen laatua on enää turha odottaa. 12:00 vuorossa näin hiihtolomien alkaessa oli vain yksi auto, osan matkasta ihmisiä seisoi käytävällä. Rahastajaa ei myöskään ollut ja välipysäkeillä meni niin paljon aikaa, että itse olin perillä 15 min normaalia myöhemmin. Oma vikani toki, mutten ehtinyt vaihtaa toiselle linjalle, mistä seurauksena 45 min kävely matkatavaroiden kera. Eipä vain koskaan ennen ole noin myöhässä auto ollut normaalikelillä.

Oopperan pysäkille tuli letkassa autoja. Keulilla Tervo, sitten Pohjolan 280-vakio, Vainion keltainen Turun pikalinjalla ja joku Korsisaarikin sitten perässä. Eräs tyttö keskittyikin sitten tiirailemaan Pohjolan ja Korsisaaren valkoisten vaunujen linjakilpiä, jolloin välissä mennyt keltainen Vainio, jossa oli vielä poikkeuksellisen pienet ja heikosti aurinkoa vasten erottuvat linjakilvet, jäi huomaamatta. Minkäs teet, matkustajan vikahan se on, jos ei autoja pysäytä. Tosin jos olisi ensimmäisen auton pysäyttänyt, olisi se Turun pika pyyhkäissyt ohi, joten ei kai mitään keinoa autoon pääsemiseen asiaa ja firmojen värejä tuntemattomalle ole.

Eipä mitään isoja ongelmia eikä isoa valitustakaan. Laadukas liikennöinti vain on vaikeaa ja voisi miettiä keinoja näiden ongelmien ratkaisemiseen sen sijaan että niitä vähätellään. Odottelin esim. itse 20 minuuttia kaukopysäkillä ilman että yhtään autoa meni. Voisiko lähtöjä vähän jakaa tasaisemmin, jolloin tuollaista hankalaa viiden auton letkaa ei syntyisi? Etenkin Porintiellä laatu on laskenut mielestäni rahastajien vähennyttyä. Olisiko aika aikatauluihinkin painaa näitä todellisia aikoja? Voitaisiinko saada vapaa kilpailu kaukoliikenteeseen? Tokkopa ainakaan Helsingistä käsin palvelu laskisi matkustajan näkökulmasta.

----------


## Hartsa

Aivan kuin junaliikenne, myös Expressbus-liikenne on melko Helsinki-keskeistä. Helsingistä suuriin kaupunkeihin kulkee monta EB-vuoroa päivittäin mutta poikittaisliikenne keskisuurien kaupunkien välillä on vähäistä. Kaupunkien välillä asuvia ihmisiä ei haluta palvella koska pikavuorot pysähtyvät vain pikavuoropysäkeillä.

Hinnoittelussa noudatetaan kartellihintoja. Halpalentoyhtiöt huokuttelevat matkustajia halvoilla hinnoilla mutta jostain kumman syystä linja-autojen kaukoliikenteessä hinnoilla ei kilpailla. Hintaesimerkkinä Helsinki-Hämeenlinna maksaa junalla 12.00 euroa ja bussilla 14.10 euroa.

----------


## Madmax

> Aivan kuin junaliikenne, myös Expressbus-liikenne on melko Helsinki-keskeistä. Helsingistä suuriin kaupunkeihin kulkee monta EB-vuoroa päivittäin mutta poikittaisliikenne keskisuurien kaupunkien välillä on vähäistä. Kaupunkien välillä asuvia ihmisiä ei haluta palvella koska pikavuorot pysähtyvät vain pikavuoropysäkeillä.
> 
> Hinnoittelussa noudatetaan kartellihintoja. Halpalentoyhtiöt huokuttelevat matkustajia halvoilla hinnoilla mutta jostain kumman syystä linja-autojen kaukoliikenteessä hinnoilla ei kilpailla. Hintaesimerkkinä Helsinki-Hämeenlinna maksaa junalla 12.00 euroa ja bussilla 14.10 euroa.


Niin noita 12  junia sattuu olemaan vain muutama päivässä. Oikeampi olisi verrata pika/ic junan hintoihin jotka ovat 15,60 ja siitä ylöspäin. Bussiliikenne ainakin tuolla yhteysvälillä on Tampereelle asti hinnoiteltu niin että se on aina halvempi kuin pikajuna/ic ja lisäksi joka yhtiöllä on omat hinnat. Lisäksi Hämeenlinaan on sama matka kuin Lahteen mutta hinta on tuon viisi euroa halvempi. Ja jos kartellista puhutaan niin VR on ehdottomasti sellainen.

----------


## tkp

> Hinnoittelussa noudatetaan kartellihintoja. Halpalentoyhtiöt huokuttelevat matkustajia halvoilla hinnoilla mutta jostain kumman syystä linja-autojen kaukoliikenteessä hinnoilla ei kilpailla.



Expressbussilla on viikottaiset tarjoukset (Tällä viikolla Tampere-Vaasa 15)

----------


## kemkim

> Expressbussilla on viikottaiset tarjoukset (Tällä viikolla Tampere-Vaasa 15)


Samoin pitkäaikaisempia tarjouksia esimerkiksi Helsinki-Pori-Vaasa 37 euroa, Helsinki-Tampere-Vaasa 41,50. Kilometrien mukainen hinta tuolle reitille on arvatenkin korkeampi, mutta tässä kosiskellaan halpalentojen ja junien käyttäjiä. Eipä autoonkaan paljoa bensaa saa tuolla hinnalla, jotta Vaasaan asti pääsisi.

----------


## kemkim

> Voitaisiinko saada vapaa kilpailu kaukoliikenteeseen? Tokkopa ainakaan Helsingistä käsin palvelu laskisi matkustajan näkökulmasta.


En usko, että palvelu laskisi. Jos joidenkin kaupunkien välillä ei olisi suoraa kätevää yhteyttä, niin kuka tahansa sellaisen voisi vapaasti perustaa ja liikennöidä sitä, jos se kannattavaksi muodostuisi. Kunhan ei ihan perättäin ajeta busseja, niin kyllä minusta uudetin yrittäjät pitäisi toivottaa tervetulleiksi. Tuurin kyläkauppias voisi esimerkiksi ajattaa hieman tappiollakin linjaliikennettä Helsingistä Tuuriin, kun vastineeksi saisi asiakkaita kyläkauppaansa. Samoin suuret yritykset voisivat perustaa omia nollatuotolla toimivia liikenneyhtiöitä, jotka ensisijaisesti palvelisivat näiden yritysten työntekijöiden liikkumistarpeita töihin ja kotiin, mutta siinä ohessa tarjoaisivat palvelua kenelle tahansa.

----------


## Hujis

> Samoin suuret yritykset voisivat perustaa omia nollatuotolla toimivia liikenneyhtiöitä, jotka ensisijaisesti palvelisivat näiden yritysten työntekijöiden liikkumistarpeita töihin ja kotiin, mutta siinä ohessa tarjoaisivat palvelua kenelle tahansa.


Ja tälle toiminnalle löytyisi intressejä suurista yrityksistä? Nollatuotto ei taida olla kovin kova sana yritysmaailmassa. Taitaapa tuo autoetu olla suositumpi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Samoin suuret yritykset voisivat perustaa omia nollatuotolla toimivia liikenneyhtiöitä, jotka ensisijaisesti palvelisivat näiden yritysten työntekijöiden liikkumistarpeita töihin ja kotiin, mutta siinä ohessa tarjoaisivat palvelua kenelle tahansa.


Siis tarkoitatko todella, että esimerkiksi Nokia perustaisi oman bussiyhtiön, jolla se kuskaisi johtajiaan kotiin aina päivän päätteeksi? Ei taida onnistua. Yritykset kyllä ostavat bussilippuja ja/tai sopivat jonkun vuoron tehtaalta keskustaan jonkun bussifirman kanssa, mutta eivät perusta omaa yhtiöitä.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja tälle toiminnalle löytyisi intressejä suurista yrityksistä? Nollatuotto ei taida olla kovin kova sana yritysmaailmassa. Taitaapa tuo autoetu olla suositumpi vaihtoehto.


Autoedun sijaan voitaisiin antaa tärkeille työntekijöille vaihtoehtoisesti haluttaessa sellainen bussikortti, jolla voisi matkustaa rajattomasti koko Suomessa. Lomapassin tyylinen siis. En usko, että matkustamista mitenkään mahdottomasti tulisi, joten Matkahuolto voisi tällaista korttia myydä ihan sopuhintaan yrityksille. Miksei yksityisillekin, jos kortti olisi henkilökohtainen. Harva siellä bussissa kuitenkaan asuu.

----------


## Madmax

> Autoedun sijaan voitaisiin antaa tärkeille työntekijöille vaihtoehtoisesti haluttaessa sellainen bussikortti, jolla voisi matkustaa rajattomasti koko Suomessa. Lomapassin tyylinen siis. En usko, että matkustamista mitenkään mahdottomasti tulisi, joten Matkahuolto voisi tällaista korttia myydä ihan sopuhintaan yrityksille. Miksei yksityisillekin, jos kortti olisi henkilökohtainen. Harva siellä bussissa kuitenkaan asuu.


Ainut on että verottaja on aikalailla kiinnostunut myös tuollaisesta. Ja kokemuksen mukaan kukaan tärkeistä työntekijöistä ole valmis ottamaan mitään kapista joukkoliikenne korttia. Ainakin vielä autoetu on kovempi sana.

----------


## kemkim

> Ainut on että verottaja on aikalailla kiinnostunut myös tuollaisesta. Ja kokemuksen mukaan kukaan tärkeistä työntekijöistä ole valmis ottamaan mitään kapista joukkoliikenne korttia. Ainakin vielä autoetu on kovempi sana.


Kyllä minun nähdäkseni joukkoliikenne kelpaa tärkeillekin ihmisille, kunhan on tarpeeksi houkuttelevaa autoon nähden. Lentokoneissa näkee Suomen sisälläkin usein julkisuuden korkeassa asemassa olevia henkilöitä. Kun joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehto on tarpeeksi hyvä, jätetään auto kotiin. En usko, että lentokoneilla sinänsä on mitään erityistä statusarvoa, vaan se valitaan nopeuden ja mukavuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Hartsa

Joillakin reiteillä lentokone on halvempi kuin bussi. Mistä se johtuu? Lentokoneessa on enemmän henkilökuntaa ja varmasti koneen hankinta ja huoltokustannuksetkin ovat suuremmat. Lentoyhtiöillä on myös erilaisia bonuskortteja usein matkustaville mutta bussiyhtiöillä ei ole tai ainakaan niistä ei tiedoteta tarpeeksi. Jos lentomatka tulee halvemmaksi kuin bussimatka niin eikö silloin bussilippu ole ylihinnoiteltu?

----------


## kemkim

> Joillakin reiteillä lentokone on halvempi kuin bussi. Mistä se johtuu??


Bussit ovat pitkillä matkoilla, esimerkiksi Helsinki-Oulu paljon junaa kalliimpia, vaikka pitäisi olla päinvastoin matkustajien houkuttelemiseksi. Junakaan ei mitenkään halpa kulkuväline ole. Lentoliikenteessä kilpailu pakottaa myymään lippuja edullisesti, jotta hiljaisempiin vuoroihin saadaan lisää matkustajia. Jotta tämä sama systeemi toimisi junissa ja busseissa, olisi annettavien alennuksien oltava suuria (esim. -50 %), jotta se ohjaisi kysyntää hiljaisempiin vuoroihin.

On tällaisia alennuksia ainakin joillain yhtiöillä. Ventoniemellä on vuoroissa Helsinki-Nurmijärvi th-Hyvinkää käytössä Happy Hour-tarjous, jossa hiljaisilla vuoroilla saa kaksi aikuista matkustaa yhden hinnalla, tai vaihtoehtoisesti eläkeläinen tai opiskelija lapsen hinnalla. On piristävää huomata, että tehdään tällaisia tarjouskampanjoita. Bussimatkustamisesta tulisi tehdä seutulipuilla, sarjalipuilla ja muilla tarjouksilla houkutteleva, edullinen ja paljon matkustamaan houkutteleva myös ei-alennusryhmäläisille.

Erityisesti halpa seutulippu on hyvin kiinnostava ajatus, sitä tulisi laajentaa myös pk-seudulle ja mahdollistaa eri seutulippuvyöhykkeiden kombinaatiot laajalla alueella reissaaville. 60 euron kuukausihintaan myytävä Etelä-Karjalan seutulippu ei todellakaan ole kallis, kun sillä voi matkustaa vaikkapa monta kertaa päivässä välin Luumäki-Parikkala, joka on 134 km. Myös monissa muissa maakunnissa on vastaavia suuren alueen kattavia halpoja lippuja. Ainoastaan pääkaupunkiseutu kehyskuntineen uupuu systeemistä ja hinnat ovat kalliimmat, jostain ihmeen syystä. Myös pikavuoroissa tulisi saada matkustaa seutulipulla, seutulipun kuukausihinta voisi tällöin olla hieman suurempi, mutta ei tarvitsisi joka kerta maksaa erikseen pikavuorotaksaa.

----------


## esk1m0

> Voisiko lähtöjä vähän jakaa tasaisemmin, jolloin tuollaista hankalaa viiden auton letkaa ei syntyisi?.


Olen itse miettinyt kampista lähtiessä samaa.Etenkin iltapäivälähdöissä kellon lyötyä esim. 16:00, alkaa sellainen kilvanajo kohti ramppia että arimmat kuskit eivät edes yritä päästä sekaan. 
Jos lähtöajat porrastettaisiin esim. minuutin välein, tuskin samaa hässäkkää syntyisi. En toki tarkoita että vain yksi auto lähtisi yhdellä kellonlyömällä, vaan vaikka 2-3. Nyt kun niitä tuntuu lähtevän lähes joka laiturista. + kamppiin saapuvat tai rahtiasemalle aikovat autot niin ihme ettei enempää kolise. Mutta kunhan taas vaan mietin...

----------


## kemkim

Tietääkö kukaan, voiko väärälle reitille myydyllä pikavuorolipulla matkustaa toisella reitillä käyttäen sitä osamaksuna? Eli jos on lippu Helsinki-Vaasa, joka on myyty 37 eurolla, voiko sitä käyttää osamaksuna vaikkapa Vaasasta Jyväskylään bussissa. Tai jos sen käy vaihtamassa Matkahuollossa, meneekö siitä silti se lunastuspalkkio, vai voiko vaihtaa toiseksi Matkahuollon lipuksi ilman palkkioita?

----------


## Kotkis

Eilen täydessä, kusenhajuisessa bussissa taas pari tuntia viettäessäni, mietin jälleen kerran hartaasti *miksen kulje autolla*?? Olisin tunnin-pari aikaisemmin kotona ja vastaavasti saisi aamulla nukkua pidempään. Hieman kalliimpaa se toki on, mutta koska auto kuitenkin täytyy omistaa, ei puhuta mistään mahdottomista summista. Jos ei olisi Citycity-lippua, en edes harkitsisi kumpaa käyttäisin... no jäljelle jää tietysti ympäristönsuojelu; mutta mitäpä se yhden ihmisen panos nyt tässä saastemäärässä tuntuu?!
Alan kannalta on varmasti hienoa, että bussit on nykyään täydempiä kuin aikaisemmin, mutta se vähentää ainakin minun matkustusmukavuuttani ratkaisevasti. Ja eipä ole kaluston kuntokaan kovin kaksista ainakaan Hki-Kotka -välillä.  :Mad:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> jäljelle jää tietysti ympäristönsuojelu; mutta mitäpä se yhden ihmisen panos nyt tässä saastemäärässä tuntuu?!


Suuret joet syntyvät pienistä puroista.

----------


## Hartsa

> mietin jälleen kerran hartaasti miksen kulje autolla??


Mietin eilen juuri samaa tullessani illalla paikallisliikenteen bussilla treeneistä. Ensin pitää kävellä satoja metrejä pysäkille, sitten odottaa puoli tuntia bussia joka ajaa kiertelevää reittiä. Urheilutalon vieressä on tänä syksynä asfaltoitu iso parkkipaikka ja olisi niin paljon mukavampaa mennä parkkipaikalle ja ajaa suorinta reittiä kotiin. Jos minulla olisi varaa niin ottaisin auton välittömästi liikenteeseen.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Urheilutalon vieressä on tänä syksynä asfaltoitu iso parkkipaikka


Siinäpä tiivistettynä kuva yhdyskuntasuunnittelun ja liikuntapolitiikan todellisuudesta. Arjen hyötyliikunta vaikkapa ihan kävelemällä kotoa urheiluhallille ei ole trendikästä.

No, kaikkein kummallisinta "liikuntaa" on tietysti matka maasturilla golfkentän kuppilaan. (Tarkoittaako muuten se golfslangin "mun tasoitus on 28" suomeksi pysäköintiruudun numeroa? Vai yhden pelaajan valtaamia hehtaareja sileäksi pannusta maastosta?  :Biggrin:  )

Ketjun alkuperäiseen aiheeseen mennäkseni:  Pikavuoroliikenteen hyvä ominaisuus on mahdollisuus tulla kaupungeissa kyytiin linja-autoaseman lisäksi myös reitin varrella olevilta pikavuoropysäkeiltä. Pysäkeillä matkustajille tarjottava informaatio on kuitenkin aivan menneen ajan tasolla. Samalla pysäkillä voi olla paikallisliikenteen joka linjasta numerot määränpäätekstit ja vieläpä aikataulut esillä, mutta moneen suuntaan menevistä pikavuoroista ei ole miuuta tietoa kuin yksi pikku kilpi "Pikavuoro".

Kaupunkia ei kaukoliikenteestä tiedottaminen tietenkään kiinnosta eikä ole velvoitettakaan, kun pikavuoroliikenne muutenkin kehuskelee itsekannattavuudellaan. On kuitenkin uskomatonta, että liikennöitsijät eivät ole tehneet mitään pysäkki-informaation parantamiseksi. Eikö haluta uusia asiakkaita? Vai pelätäänkö kilpailijan vuorojen markkinoimista? Vai onko asenteet sellaiset, että eihän tuolla maallakaan ole kuin pelkkä pysäkkitolppa tien varressa?

Eikös muuten aikatauluinformaatiosta olisi hyötyä juuri maaseudun pysäkeillä, joilla pysähtyy vain yksi vuoro silloin, toinen tällöin. Ei edes maksaisi paljon panna vaikka vain paperinen aikataulu sateelta suojaavassa telineessä tolpan varteen tai katoksen kylkeen. Mitään monimutkaisen laitetekniikan taaksen piilotettuja koodihakuja kamerakäynnykällä tai satelliittiyhteyksillä en ole sinne ehdottamassa.

----------


## kemkim

> Eikös muuten aikatauluinformaatiosta olisi hyötyä juuri maaseudun pysäkeillä, joilla pysähtyy vain yksi vuoro silloin, toinen tällöin. Ei edes maksaisi paljon panna vaikka vain paperinen aikataulu sateelta suojaavassa telineessä tolpan varteen tai katoksen kylkeen. Mitään monimutkaisen laitetekniikan taaksen piilotettuja koodihakuja kamerakäynnykällä tai satelliittiyhteyksillä en ole sinne ehdottamassa.


Onneksi sentään www.matka.fi ja www.matkahuolto.fi löytyvät kaukobussien aikataulut kätevästi kaikki samasta paikasta. Kannattaa hyödyntää näitä mahdollisuuksia, netinkäyttöön kun on mahdollisuus lähes jokaisella. Nettiaikataulut ovat paljon paremmin ajan tasalla kuin paperiaikataulut. Pysäkkien paperiaikataulujen vaihtamisessa olisi valtava työ siihen nähden, että pitkillä matkoilla kyytiin tullaan kuitenkin pääasiassa linja-autoasemilta, vaikka pois voidaankin jäädä lähellä olevilla pysäkeillä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Kaikki kunnia nettiaikataulustoille, mutta miksi sitten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteessä pitää olla pysäkeillä linjakilvet ja aikataulut ja lähtöaikanäytöt? Eihän niitä tarvita, kun "kaikilla on netti"...

Aina ei ole kone käsillä ja laite ladattuna. Kaikki eivät maaseudullakaan - onneksi - tee pelkkää etätyötä internetissä. Joku saattaa jopa arvostaa yksinkertaista, koneellistamatonta elämäntapaa.

Nettihuumassa unohtuu se, että energiankulutus, laitteiden tarve ja niiden myötä ympäristörasitus kasvaa, kun jokainen tekee erikseen. 

Eikös joukkoliikennekin perustu siihen, että yhdessä kulkemisessa on huomattavia etuja verrattuna siihen, että jokainen ajelisi eri autolla.

Maaseudun aikataulut eivät kuitenkaan ihan joka päivä vaihdu, joten kyllä pysäkit pystyisi pitämään ajan tasalla kohtalaisen pienin panostuksin. Teiden ja katujen varret ovat väärällään monenmoista mainostaulua, joiden julisteita vaihdellaan huomattavasti useammin. Ja eikös vaikka posti voisi kuljettaa aikataulut maaseudun pysäkeille, kun muutenkin hoitelee osoitteellisia jakelupalveluita. Jos ei mitellaa (tai risellaa vai mikä se oli) kiinnosta, niin onhan muitakin kuljetusyrityksiä - vaikkapa bussiliikenteen oma Matkahuolto!

Kaupungeissa voisi sopia, että kaukoliikenteen informaatio päivitetään pysäkille ihan samoilla konsteilla kuin paikallisliikenteenkin.

----------

